# [HOWTO] Ebuild pour le driver eagle - version 2.0.0

## Sleeper

La nouvelle version des ebuilds est arrivee ...

Avant d'indiquer ou, quand, comment .. etc ..., juste qq petites choses:

 L'ebuild a ete teste  uniquement sous kernel 2.6 ( 2.6.7 ) et en mode pppoa (i.e: non-degroupe) .. J'attends donc les rapport de bugs ..etc...

 L'ebuild (comme le driver) sont consideres comme etant des betas (bien que stables pour une utilisation journaliere)

1. Ou 

L'ebuild (ainsi que le code du driver) se trouve maintenant sur gna.org. En fait toute la partie dev est regroupee sur Gna! : les report de bugs concernant le driver (et eventuellement l'ebuild) doivent donc etre poste la-bas.

On peut donc trouver l'ebuild ici:

 Pour la version 2.0.0 du driver : eagle-usb.2.0.0.ebuild

Note: Le site eagle-usb est maintenant la

2. Comment

Je decrirai uniquement l'installation de l'ebuild sur une Gentoo deja configuree. 

Il faut donc recuperer l'ebuild ( lien dans la section 1 ) ainsi que le code du driver associe (la).

Verifier que la variable PORTDIR_OVERLAY dans /etc/make.conf est bien settée et decommentée: 

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage
```

 Verifier que le répertoire /usr/local/portage existe bien et sinon le créer: 

```
mkdir -p /usr/local/portage
```

 De même s'il n'existe pas créer le répertoire usr/local/portage/net-dialup: 

```
mkdir -p usr/local/portage/net-dialup
```

 Copier la tarball du driver dans /usr/portage/distfiles

 Dezip/detarrer l'archive de l'ebuild dans /usr/local/portage/net-dialup :

```

# cp eagle-usb-ebuild-2.0.0.tar.gz /usr/local/portage/net-dialup

# cd /usr/local/portage/net-dialup

# tar xvzf eagle-usb-ebuild-2.0.0.tar.gz

# cd eagle-usb

```

 Il faut ensuite emerger le driver lui-meme. Puisque c'est un ebuild instable, et si vous n'êtes pas déjà en "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86", il vous faudra déclarer que vous l'acceptez dans votre /etc/portage/package.keywords. Créez ce répertoire et ce fichier si ils n'existent pas déjà, et ajoutez-y : 

```
net-dialup/eagle-usb   ~x86
```

 Nb: ~x86 est remplace par ~ppc pour les achitecture PPC.

Ensuite, la procedure differe un tant soit peu au niveau des USE flags selon le type de connection que l'on a :

 Connexion en pppoa (typiquement acces non-degroupes): 

```
USE="pppoa"
```

(c'est le defaut, on peut donc ne rien mettre)

 Connexion en dhcp (typiquement free degroupe) : 

```
USE="dhcpip"
```

 Connexion en IP statique :

```
USE="staticip"
```

Ce USE flag pourra être déclaré dans votre /etc/portage/package.use (une fois encore, créez ce fichier s'il n'existe pas déjà), avec cette ligne : 

```
net-dialup/eagle-usb   votre_flag
```

Enfin, l'on peut installer notre driver : 

```
emerge eagle-usb
```

 Attention: pour un kernel 2.6, li va falloir désactiver temporairement le sandbox (ceci etant du au nouveau kbuild des kernels 2.6. Une solution plus propre va bientot etre introduite dans portage .. mais pour le moment ..). Ça nous donnera donc plutôt : 

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge eagle-usb
```

Rem: Si l'emerge est fait en tant que user, il faut aussi ajouter l'option -userpriv aux options de sandbox, ce qui donne:

```
FEATURES="-sandbox -userpriv" emerge eagle-usb
```

(releve par romale)

Exemple: Pour un utilisateur chez Free degroupe, sur kernel 2.6, en x86: 

/etc/portage/package.keywords: 

```
net-dialup/eagle-usb   ~x86
```

 /etc/portage/package.use: 

```
net-dialup/eagle-usb   dhcpip
```

 Et puis la commande: 

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge eagle-usb
```

 Ensuite il faut s'assurer que toutes les dependances modules sont bien resolues: 

```
depmod -a
```

 ( en tant que root )

 Puis modifier les fichiers de config:

 /etc/conf.d/eagle-usb . Les commentaires devraient etre suffisamment explicites.

 Eventuellement /etc/eagle-usb/eagle-usb.conf, afin de mettre les bon VPI/VCI

 /etc/ppp/peers/dsl.peer pour les connections en pppoa. Il faut notamment setter le bon user.

 /etc/ppp/pap-secrets et /etc/ppp/chap-secrets (selon le mode, les 2 si vous ne savez pas) afin de mettre le user et le mot de

passe. Exe:

```
<le user declare dans /etc/ppp/peers/dsl.peer>     *     <votre password>        *
```

 Charger le module: 

```
modprobe eagle-usb
```

. Pour la suite, afin que le driver soit chargee automatiquement au boot, vous pouvez le rajouter dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 ou

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

 Demarrer le service eagle-usb: 

```
/etc/init.d/eagle-usb start
```

Pour que le service soit automatiquement demarre au boot : 

```
 rc-update add eagle-usb default
```

Et la connexion devrait etre effective .. sinon ... blame me  :Smile: 

 History

 17/02/2004 - version initiale.

 17/02/2004 - Ajout des fichiers /etc/portage/package.* par TGL

 17/02/2004 - Corrections texte + passage en version 1.9.5-r1

 22/02/2004 - Passage en version 1.9.6

 25/02/2004 - Correction d'un chemin vers le fichiers d'options

 16/03/2004 - Passage de l'ebuild en 1.9.6-r1 + ajout de -userpriv

 14/06/2004  - Passage de l'ebuild en 1.9.8

 14/06/2004  - Passage de l'ebuild en 1.9.8-r1

 02/07/2004  - Passage de l'ebuild en 1.9.8-r2

 13/07/2004  - Passage de l'ebuild en 1.9.8-r3

 01/09/2004  - Passage de l'ebuild en 1.9.9

 06/11/2004  - Passage de l'ebuild en 1.9.9-r1

 07/11/2004  - Passage de l'ebuild en 2.0.0

 14/11/2004  - Clarification regardant le répertoire usr/local/portage

NDM : il semble qu'il y ait beaucoup de demande autour de ce modem, donc je stickise pour qlqs temps.   TGL.

NDM-bis : allez hop, assez vu...   TGL.Last edited by Sleeper on Sun Nov 14, 2004 5:17 pm; edited 14 times in total

----------

## SuperTomate

Merci pour ce super travail !

J'ai pas encore testé mais voici quelques remarques en jetant juste un coup d'oeil à l'ebuild :

Il a quelques copier/coller qui sont mal passés dans l'ebuild :

- T'as défini IUSE="dhcpip staticip pppoa" (ligne 13) mais tu testes "use static" (ligne 61).

Donc, je suppose qu'il faut dire aussi dans ton message que c'est USE="staticip" qu'il faut spécifier en connexion statique.

- ligne 16 : tu testes "routedip" au lieu de "dhcpip"

Je sais pas si la syntaxe est valable mais c'est ça que je veux dire :

```
dhcpip ? >=net-misc/dhcpcd-1.3.22_p4

(!staticip && !dhcpip) ? >=net-dialup/ppp-2.4.1
```

- ligne 91 : dhcpip => staticip

Et dans files/eagle-usb :

- ligne 173 : il manque un "--" devant "${DHCPCDOPTS}"

```
start-stop-daemon --start --exec ${DHCPCD} -- ${DHCPCDOPTS} ${EAGLE_IF}  >/dev/null 2>&
```

Est-ce que tu pourrais aussi rajouter dans files/eagle-usb.conf des lignes commentées pour donner un exemple de DHCPCDOPTS ?

genre :

```
# DHCPCDOPTS for any extra options for dhcpcd. e.g.:

# DHCPCDOPTS="-R"
```

----------

## Sleeper

 *SuperTomate wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - T'as défini IUSE="dhcpip staticip pppoa" (ligne 13) mais tu testes "use static" (ligne 61).
> 
> 

 

J'ai vu ca avant de me coucher hier .. mais j'ai eu la flemme de le changer .. J'essaie de modifier ca ce soir !

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - ligne 16 : tu testes "routedip" au lieu de "dhcpip"
> 
> Je sais pas si la syntaxe est valable mais c'est ça que je veux dire :
> ...

 

Bien vu !

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Et dans files/eagle-usb :
> 
> - ligne 173 : il manque un "--" devant "${DHCPCDOPTS}"
> ...

 

OK 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Est-ce que tu pourrais aussi rajouter dans files/eagle-usb.conf des lignes commentées pour donner un exemple de DHCPCDOPTS ?
> 
> genre :
> ...

 

Hum .. je croyais l'avoir fait .. Bon ja'i du m'emmeler les pinceaux ..

J'essaie de corriger ca ce soir ( j'en connais une qui va raler  :Wink: 

Merci pour ce rapport !

----------

## TGL

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

>  *SuperTomate wrote:*   
> 
> - T'as défini IUSE="dhcpip staticip pppoa" (ligne 13) mais tu testes "use static" (ligne 61).
> 
>   J'ai vu ca avant de me coucher hier .. mais j'ai eu la flemme de le changer .. J'essaie de modifier ca ce soir !

  Si tu as un choix à faire, retiens "staticip" (voir "static-ip", je trouve ça + lisible, non ?) plutôt que "static", vu que celui ci n'a pas ce sens là en général.

----------

## Sleeper

 *TGL wrote:*   

> Si tu as un choix à faire, retiens "staticip" (voir "static-ip", je trouve ça + lisible, non ?) plutôt que "static", vu que celui ci n'a pas ce sens là en général.

 

Je pensais a staticip effectivement , c'est parlant et coherent avec dhcpip .

----------

## Sleeper

OK. J'ai corrige et passe l'ebuild en version 1.9.5-r1

----------

## SuperTomate

Une seule chose à dire : mes félicitations !!!   :Very Happy: 

It works very well !

Test OK sur kernel-2.4.24 avec Free dégroupé (Sagem 800PE)   :Cool: 

Test OK sur kernel-2.6.3-rc3-gentoo avec Free dégroupé (Sagem 800PE)   :Cool: 

Petit rapport (quand même...  :Wink:  ) :

- Ce serait plus beau de ne pas avoir 2 lignes "METHOD=" dans /etc/conf.d/eagle-usb

On a vite fait de ne pas voir la dernière...

Un petit sed dans l'ebuild comme tu fais pour eagle-usb.conf devrait régler l'affaire :

```
sed -i -e 's/METHOD="pppoa"/METHOD="dhcpip"/' ${D}/etc/conf.d/eagle-usb
```

- Changer les 4 occurrences de "eagle-adsl" par "eagle-usb" dans files/eagle-usb.

- A quoi sert le "rm -f ${D}/etc/init.d/eagle-usb" (ligne 49) dans l'ebuild ?

----------

## Sleeper

 *SuperTomate wrote:*   

> Une seule chose à dire : mes félicitations !!!  
> 
> It works very well !
> 
> 

 

Merci !

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Petit rapport (quand même...  ) :
> 
> - Ce serait plus beau de ne pas avoir 2 lignes "METHOD=" dans /etc/conf.d/eagle-usb
> ...

 

Tu as raison, c'est un oubli  :Sad: 

```

- Changer les 4 occurrences de "eagle-adsl" par "eagle-usb" dans files/eagle-usb.

```

OK.

```

- A quoi sert le "rm -f ${D}/etc/init.d/eagle-usb" (ligne 49) dans l'ebuild ?[/quote]

```

Je pense que c'est un vieux truc qui trainait .. je vais le virer...

Par contre il m'arrive un truc zarb : lors d'un unmerge les fichiers /etc/init.d/eagle-usb et /etc/conf.d/eagle-usb ne sont pas enleves .. Pourtant, je fais tout come dans la doc, j'ai verifie avec d'autres ebuilds ... etc.. mais je vois pas de diff.. 

Une idee ??

Quoiqu'en y reflechissant c'est peut-etre normal: c'est (entre autre) a cela que sert etc-update ...

----------

## SuperTomate

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

> Par contre il m'arrive un truc zarb : lors d'un unmerge les fichiers /etc/init.d/eagle-usb et /etc/conf.d/eagle-usb ne sont pas enleves .. Pourtant, je fais tout come dans la doc, j'ai verifie avec d'autres ebuilds ... etc.. mais je vois pas de diff..

 

Ben, ça me semble tout a fait normal. Le CONFIG_PROTECT fait que Portage n'efface ni n'écrase jamais rien dans les répertoires de config ni dans /lib/modules/.

----------

## EvaSDK

Ok here we are, well done sleeper... ok j'arrête  :Smile: 

bon alors j'ai testé le pilote avec un kernel 2.4.24 (vanilla) et j'ai trois remarques à faire

(pour le moment)

 - ca marche (ca c'est déjà une bonne chose)

 - si samba est lancé sur le même machine, ca donne des errors du ce style

```

Feb 18 11:46:41 motoko pppoa[9375]: Packet not from driver (mac:  0:60:4c: f:de:9e)

Feb 18 11:46:43 motoko pppoa[9375]: Packet not from driver (mac:  0:60:4c: f:de:9e)

Feb 18 11:46:43 motoko pppoa[9375]: Packet not from driver (mac:  0:60:4c: f:de:9e)

```

et ceci jusqu'a ce que j'arrête samba. Une idée sur comment je peux garder samba sans qu'il pourrisse mon log ?

 - le script ne sait pas bien s'arrêter, ca donne ca

```

Feb 18 11:45:52 motoko pppd[8889]: Terminating on signal 15.

Feb 18 11:45:52 motoko pppd[8889]: Terminating on signal 15.

Feb 18 11:45:52 motoko pppd[8889]: Terminating on signal 15.

```

beaucoup de fois pour un restart et après il me sort ca quand je lui dis stop

```

motoko etc # /etc/init.d/eagle-usb stop   

 * Shutting down eagle-adsl......

start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 8889: No such process

1 pids were not killed

No process in pidfile `/var/run/ppp-eagle.pid' found running; none killed.

```

je jetterais un coup d'oeil dessus pour voir ce qui ne vas pas.

 - pourquoi j'ai ca de temps en temps ?

```

Feb 18 11:47:24 motoko [Eagle-usb] Discarding message (pdu 1502 > mru 1498)

```

j'ai essayé de voir si ca changé quelque chose de modifier les valeurs dans dsl.peer, mais ca n'a rien changé.

Oui bon je sais ca fait 4 trucs  :Smile: 

En tout cas c'est du bon travail, la dernière fois que j'ai essayé avec le 1.9.4, la connection tenait pas, alors qu'avec l'ebuild ca va tout seul, merci sleeper.

[edit] ah oui j'allais oublier, j'ai une free pas dégroupé

----------

## Sleeper

 *EvaSDK wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  - si samba est lancé sur le même machine, ca donne des errors du ce style
> 
> ```
> ...

 

C'est "normal". Il me semble que par defaut Samba balance sur toutes les interfaces. Pour eviter ca il faut le "lancer" sur les interfaces qui vont bien. Pour cela il faut les rajouter dans  smb.conf, sous la section [global], de la facon suivante:

```
interfaces = ethX
```

ou ethX est l'interface utilisee pour le LAN ( pas celle utilisee pour le driver).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  - le script ne sait pas bien s'arrêter, ca donne ca
> 
> ```
> ...

 

J'essaierai aussi de regarder.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  - pourquoi j'ai ca de temps en temps ?
> 
> ```
> ...

 

C'est generalement du a des erreurs :

 Soit d'un des equipements du provider qui balance de mauvaises trames

 Soit de problemes de lignes intermitant, qui causent une concatenation et un ecrasement de certaines trames, donnant au final une trame plus grande que celle autorisee

Mais rien de bien grave en general.

----------

## EvaSDK

ok merci pour les renseignements.

----------

## EvaSDK

Bon je viens de faire quelques essais.

Mon problème (pourrissage de log) survient à tous les coups.

C'est pppd qui fait des siennes, on dirait qu'il a du mal à raccrocher.

Solution brutale et efficace, le kill -9, comme ca il a pas le temps de la ramener, ca fait un arrêt plus court et pas besion de vérifier si pppX existe toujours, parce que si pppd meurt subitement, pppoa fait  read (AsyncReadFromPPP): Input/output error.

A part ca j'ai essayé de trouver pourquoi pppd me fait la gueule comme ca, mais rien à faire...

pppd version 2.4.2

----------

## Thom N2h

tout bon pour moi aussi sur 2.6.3-gentoo-r1

par contre j'ai l'impression qu"il est pas capable de dl si on lui demande un fetchonly

----------

## Nidel

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  /etc/conf.d/eagle-usb.conf . Les commentaires devraient etre suffisamment explicites.
> 
>  Eventuellement /etc/eagle-usb/eagle-usb.conf, afin de mettre les bon VPI/VCI
> ...

 

v1.9.6  , kernel gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.3r1,sagem fast 800 ,pppoa:

pas de fichier /etc/conf.d/eagle-usb.conf

par contre j'ai bien un /etc/conf.d/eagle-usb mais qui doit pas ere du tout le meme.

Et quand je demarre le pc ou que je lance la connection j'ai un :

pppd daemon         [!!]

(il ce charge pas quoi :p)

Meme config et la 1.9.5-r1 sur un autre pc avant l'apparition de la 1.9.6

c'etais ok.

Si quelqu'un à une idée du probléme.

----------

## Sleeper

 *Nidel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pas de fichier /etc/conf.d/eagle-usb.conf
> 
> par contre j'ai bien un /etc/conf.d/eagle-usb mais qui doit pas ere du tout le meme.
> ...

 

C'est une bourde de ma part.. Il s'agit bien de /etc/conf.d/eagle-usb.

Modifie le si necessaire et re-essaie ..

Si ca ne marche tj pas, tu peux:

 ajouter la ligne "debug" (sans les "") dans le fichier /etc/ppp/peers/dsl.peer

 Lancer a la main /etc/init.d/eagle-usb start

 Regarder ce que tu as dans ton /var/log/syslog et eventuellement coller ici les lignes significatives ....

----------

## Nidel

voila les logs apres un /etc/ini.d/eagle-usb start:

```

Feb 25 15:41:40 babygentoo pppoa[4695]: read (AsyncReadFromPPP): Input/output error

Feb 25 15:41:40 babygentoo pppd[4689]: Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument

```

----------

## Sleeper

 *Nidel wrote:*   

> voila les logs apres un /etc/ini.d/eagle-usb start:
> 
> ```
> 
> Feb 25 15:41:40 babygentoo pppd[4689]: Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument
> ...

 

Humm .. T'aurais rien oublie en compilant ton kernel .. Parce que les "couldn't set tty tp PPP .." c'est souvent du a l'oubli de "HDLC line discipline" dans la compil de ton kernel ...

----------

## Nidel

Oups autant pour moi ^^ je vais corriger ça  :Smile: 

désoler

je repost pour dire si c'est ok,et j'edit le précedent pour retirer quelques lignes  :Smile: 

----------

## Nidel

Bon j'ai corriger la config du kernel , retelecharger le driver 1.9.6 que tu a corriger :p et c'est ok!

Merci

et bravo pour tous ce travail, bon courage pour la suite ..  :Smile: 

----------

## LezB

Premièrement : MERCI !

Deuxièment : je viens de réemerger le driver de 1.9.5 à 19.6 et j'ai juste quelques commentaires. Tout d'abord lors du configure il y a ce message :

```
warning: a previous eagle-usb driver was found on your system.

You should run 'make uninstall' now.
```

qui est normal lors qu'on installe le driver normalement mais pas quand on l'émerge. Ce n'est pas une critique juste une remarque et je suppose que ça ne vaut pas trop la peine de faire un autre configure juste pour ne pas avoir ce message.

Par contre l'ebuild affiche un message erroné à la fin de l'installation :

```
 * dsl.peer contains the "usepeerdns" option so, you

 * should consider making a symlink named /etc/resolv.conf

 * and pointing to /etc/ppp/resolv.conf

 *       ln -s /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf

 * Caching service dependencies...
```

Le lien devrait être ln -s /etc/ppp/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf

Troisièment : j'ai un problème  :Confused:  ...

Mais vu qu'il est assez long a décrire et qu'il ne concerne à mon avis pas l'ebuild je l'ai décris sur le site d'eagle dans la rubrique Gentoo.

----------

## Sleeper

 *LezB wrote:*   

> Premièrement : MERCI !
> 
> 

 

De rien  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> warning: a previous eagle-usb driver was found on your system.
> 
> ...

 

En fait c'est le make du driver qui fait ca .... Faudra que je vois ca dans le makefile ( il doit se baser sur /etc/eagle-usb/eagle-usb.conf) ..a voir

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Par contre l'ebuild affiche un message erroné à la fin de l'installation :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ok. Je corrige des que je peux (sans doute pas avant lundi  :Sad:  )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Troisièment : j'ai un problème  ...
> 
> Mais vu qu'il est assez long a décrire et qu'il ne concerne à mon avis pas l'ebuild je l'ai décris sur le site d'eagle dans la rubrique Gentoo.

 

Je regarde ca  :Smile: 

----------

## mentorek

could someone translate this "howto" to english ? I don't speak french and got some problems with making this driver to work.

Thanks in advance

Greetz

mentorek

----------

## Sleeper

Hi mentorek,

I think the simplest would be to report your problem on this forum

We have some FAQ available too, translated in English ( I've to check but it seems a user contributed a polish one too).

----------

## mentorek

Hi Sleeper !

I'll check the other forum. Polish FAQ would be the best I could imagine  :Very Happy: 

Thanks  :Smile: )

mentorek

----------

## romale

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai installé avec succès le driver eagle-usb sur une Gentoo avec un kernel 2.4.22. A l'utilisation le driver se comporte très bien car j'ai n'ai aucun soucis.

Puis j'ai décidé d'installer le kernel 2.6, en me basant sur l'ebuild gentoo-dev-sources version 2.6.3-r1. En compilant le driver eagle-usb tel qu'il est indiqué sur cette page, j'ai rencontré le problème suivant (je vous passe les premières lignes) :

```
make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver/user'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver/Boot.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver/eu_utils.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver/Pipes.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver/Me.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver/eu_msg.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver/Sm.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver/Dsp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver/Mpoa.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver/Uni.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver/Sar.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver/Oam.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver/eu_eth.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver/eagle-usb.o

/bin/sh: line 1: .tmp_versions/eagle-usb.mod: Permission non accordée

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver/eagle-usb.o] Erreur 1

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver] Erreur 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.3-gentoo-r1'

make[1]: *** [eagle-usb.ko] Erreur 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver'

make: *** [build] Erreur 2

!!! ERROR: net-dialup/eagle-usb-1.9.6 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 23, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed

```

En compilant le driver depuis les sources, je n'ai aucun problème. Je précise ma sortie de "emerge info" :

```
Portage 2.0.50-r1 (default-x86-1.4, gcc-3.3.2, glibc-2.3.2-r9, 2.6.3-gentoo-r1)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.3-gentoo-r1 i686 Pentium III (Coppermine)

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.3.13

distcc 2.12.1 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.58-r1

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.7.7

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -march=i686 -funroll-loops -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -mcpu=i686 -march=i686 -funroll-loops -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs buildpkg ccache sandbox userpriv"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ http://212.219.247.19/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.heanet.ie/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://212.219.247.18/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://212.219.247.21/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://212.219.247.12/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://gentoo.inode.at/ http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://212.219.247.20/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X aalib acpi aim alsa apache2 apm arts avi berkdb cdr crypt cscope cups curl dga directfb doc dvd encode ethereal fbcon ffmpeg flac foomaticdb gd gif gimpprint gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 icq imagemagick imap imlib innodb jabber jack java jikes joystick jpeg kde kerberos lcms ldap libg++ libwww linguas_fr log4j maildir mikmod mmx motif mozilla moznocompose moznoirc mpeg msn music mysql nas ncurses nls nvidia oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib png postgres ppds python qt quicktime readline samba sasl scanner sdl slang speex spell sse ssl theora tiff truetype unicode usb videos wmf wxwindows x86 xml xml2 xmms xosd xv xvid yahoo zlib"

```

J'ai finalement résolu ce problème en compilant le driver avec la ligne de commande suivante :

```
FEATURES="-sandbox -userpriv" emerge eagle-usb
```

J'espère pouvoir aider quelqu'un se trouvant devant ce problème   :Wink: 

----------

## omné

Incroyable, j'était en train d'écrire un post sur ce sujet  :Smile: .

Ça fait plusieurs semaines que j'ai ce problème, mais comme j'utilisait des noyeaux 2.6.4-rc je me disait que le pb venait de là.

Ton fixe marche très bien mais là vient ma question :

Pourquoi ? Que modifient ces paramètre USE ?

Pour info je suis en free dégroupé.

Merci.

Némo.

----------

## omné

Bon, je vais poser ma question bête du jour, accrochez vous :

- Pourquoi eagle-usb n'est-il toujours pas dans l'arbre gentoo ? Ça permettrait qu'il soit dans l'install par défaut d'une gentoo, voir de le mettre dès le lancement de l'install gentoo, non ? C'est une volonté des developpeurs, un refus des responsables gentoo, ou un manque de temps (je connais très bien ce problème) ?

- Pourquoi n'est-il pas un module du noyau ? Cela eviterait de réémerger chaque fois qu'on réinstalle un noyau, vous savez, le truc que j'oublie de faire une fois sur deux  :Embarassed: 

Bon, heu, voilà, c'est tout...

Némo.

----------

## Sleeper

 *omné wrote:*   

> Bon, je vais poser ma question bête du jour, accrochez vous :
> 
> - Pourquoi eagle-usb n'est-il toujours pas dans l'arbre gentoo ? Ça permettrait qu'il soit dans l'install par défaut d'une gentoo, voir de le mettre dès le lancement de l'install gentoo, non ? C'est une volonté des developpeurs, un refus des responsables gentoo, ou un manque de temps (je connais très bien ce problème) ?
> 
> 

 

Parce que je ne l'ai pas soumis.

J'ai ete un peu echaude par certains rapport de dev ayant soumis des ebuilds,  et qui ont vu leur nom "efface" .. Ce n'est pas un pb d'ego, mais je n'aime pas qu'un autre que moi s'attribue mon boulot ( comme je n'aime pas m'attribuer le boulot d'un autre) ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - Pourquoi n'est-il pas un module du noyau ? Cela eviterait de réémerger chaque fois qu'on réinstalle un noyau, vous savez, le truc que j'oublie de faire une fois sur deux 
> 
> 

 

Le code actuel etant (encore) crade, bien que moins qu'avant, je me voies mal le soumettre pour integration au kernel ...

----------

## omné

C'est encore moi...

J'ai, au début du mois posté un problème sur le forum d'eagle.

Je voudrais savoir si certains ont le même ici, histoire de savoir si c'est un pb lié à la gentoo ou pas.

C'est un truc assez étrange, d'autant que celon Sleeper, il n'y a pas eu grande modifications entre 1.9.3 et 1.9.6.

C'est assez insuportable, même si il n'y a quasiment rien en up/dl, toute utilisation du net est bouffée par le p2p.

- Free adsl dégroupé

- Gentoo 1.4 / kernel 2.6.3 / 2.6.1 (pb scsi avec le 2.6.3)

Donc, autrefois, sous le kernel 2.4, j'avais des problèmes de bande passante, en fait j'avais des erreurs du type "buffer plein" ou qqch comme ça, surtout lorsque j'avais mldonkey de lancé.

Sur impossible sur le net, ou il fallait cliquer 15 fois sur un lien our qu'il le trouve.

En passant sous le 2.6 (driver 1.9.3) plus aucns problèmes. Je croyais que c'était le nouveau noyau qui avait solutioné mes problèmes. Et bien non ). L'ebuild 1.9.6 marche très bien (j'adore avoir la connexion lancée au boot), mais je ne peux plus surfer dès que j'ai un p2p de lancé. Retour au driver 1.9.3, c'est réglé !

Je n'ai pas trouvé d'autre sujet qui traitent du pb.

Je poste le même sujet sur la liste gentoo.

Mes questions :

- Y-a-t-il des cnangements dans le drivers entre la 1.9. et la 1.9.6 qui explique ça ?

- est-ce le fait du script d'init qu'apporte l'ebuid gentoo ?

- comment faire pour utiliser les script d'init de la 1.9.6 avec des drivers 1.9.3 (ça repondrait peut-être aux deux questions ci-dessus )

Merci,

Némo.

----------

## Sleeper

 *omné wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Donc, autrefois, sous le kernel 2.4, j'avais des problèmes de bande passante, en fait j'avais des erreurs du type "buffer plein" ou qqch comme ça, surtout lorsque j'avais mldonkey de lancé.
> 
> Sur impossible sur le net, ou il fallait cliquer 15 fois sur un lien our qu'il le trouve.
> ...

 

Normal si tu mets pas de QoS ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> En passant sous le 2.6 (driver 1.9.3) plus aucns problèmes. Je croyais que c'était le nouveau noyau qui avait solutioné mes problèmes. Et bien non ). L'ebuild 1.9.6 marche très bien (j'adore avoir la connexion lancée au boot), mais je ne peux plus surfer dès que j'ai un p2p de lancé. Retour au driver 1.9.3, c'est réglé !
> 
> 

 

Un autre utiliasteur a aussi souleve ce probleme .. mais apparamment c'est pas chez tout le monde ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Mes questions :
> 
> - Y-a-t-il des cnangements dans le drivers entre la 1.9. et la 1.9.6 qui explique ça ?
> ...

 

J'ai pas eu le temps de verifier, mais de memoire les seules modifs sont liees aux fonctions d'init sous 2.6 qui ont ete "decradifiees".. Je vais essayer de regarder ca entre midi et deux ..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> - est-ce le fait du script d'init qu'apporte l'ebuid gentoo ?
> 
> 

 

Non, je ne pense pas .. Il n'a quasimment pas change entre l'ancienne version (pour le 1.0.4) et la nouvelle et ne fait rien d'invasif (il balance le code DSP au modem et lance ppp/dhcpd/..)

A ce sujet j'ai publie hier soir une version 1.9.6-r1 dde l'ebuild qui corrige un petit pb pour les utilisateurs de dhcpcd : en gros je rajoutais une route par defaut apres le lancement de dhcpcd .. Tu peux tj essayer, on ne sait jamais des fois que ton pb soit en fait lie a des paquets mal routes...

----------

## omné

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

>  *omné wrote:*   
> 
> Donc, autrefois, sous le kernel 2.4, j'avais des problèmes de bande passante, en fait j'avais des erreurs du type "buffer plein" ou qqch comme ça, surtout lorsque j'avais mldonkey de lancé.
> 
> Sur impossible sur le net, ou il fallait cliquer 15 fois sur un lien our qu'il le trouve.
> ...

 

J'avais essayé, sans résultat (mmais vu que je suis très nul sur les histoires de reseau, j'utilisait wondershaper), et avec le 1.9.3, sous 2.6.x, pas de problèmes... Alors que je n'ai pas de QoS

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> - est-ce le fait du script d'init qu'apporte l'ebuid gentoo ?
> ...

 

Pasde problèmes ici, mais je spécifie mon ip fixe dans le eagleconfig, donc dhcpd n'est pas utilisé. Je crois me rapeller que si je ne le fait pas, je ne n'avais pas de connexion.

Merci de prendre le temps de jetter un oeuil. Est-ce que certains logs pourraient t'aider ?

Némo.

----------

## Nidel

Bon ben voila j'ai résolu en partie mon probléme que j'avais la =>

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=145963

Donc je pense bien que cela vien du driver 1.9.6(-r1), comme j'en avait marre de ne plus pouvoir faire "emerge sync"(cf: lien du haut exposant le probléme) .

 j'ai essayer de changer de modem,j'ai donc installer mon eci-usb installer les drivers,et la je test "emerge sync", ET pouf, ça fonctionne.

Peut-être je n'est pas bien installer le drivers? (j'ai utiliser l'ébuild et le guide du forums) , mais la connnexion fonctionner donc ça ne doit pas être possible.

"emerge sync" nécessite une modification "spéciale"  dans la configuration du driver?

Voila .

----------

## omné

Tu as  autre chose qui utilise le net qui tourne en même temps (type p2p) ?

Essaie le 1.9.3, chez moi ça fonctionne.

----------

## Sleeper

Ben j'ai aucun pb de ce cote la ...

T'as pas de messages dans ton /var/log/syslog ou /var/log/messages ..etc.. ?

----------

## omné

Incroyable !

Au moment au ce driver devient vraiment génial, je reçoit un mail de chez free... Je vais avoir la freebox ! Étant un des tout premier abonnés à free dégroupé (2 mois avant sa mise en service) il était temps... Voilà, je vais donc arrêter de trainer sur les forum eagle... Bon, je passerai encore, pour voir, mais plus de test possible des ebuild !

Némo.

----------

## Sleeper

Et bien bonne chance ... pour les nouveaux problemes   :Wink: 

----------

## Nidel

je pense que le probléme vien de ça :

```

Mar 25 09:13:27 inout pppoa[4734]: Packet too big (size=1498 / max payload=1498!  Check MTU on PPP interface

Mar 25 09:13:32 inout pppoa[4734]: Packet too big (size=1498 / max payload=1498!  Check MTU on PPP interface

Mar 25 09:13:41 inout pppoa[4734]: Packet too big (size=1498 / max payload=1498!  Check MTU on PPP interface
```

 *dsl.peer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> pty "/usr/sbin/pppoa -I ${EAGLE_IF}"
> ...

 

Je doit changer le mtu/mru ??

Si oui à combien   :Question: 

EDIT: Résolu, j'ai changer mon MTU & MRU à 1492 au lieu de 1496 et ça fontionne.

----------

## Sleeper

Ouaipp .. Je l'ai corrige il me semble en CVS y'a qq temps .. Si le packet == MAX-MTU ca discardait .. ce qui est mal.

Pour le moment tu peux essayer de descendre le MTU, mais je ne sais pas si ca va te changer bcp de choses...

Tu peux le baisser a 1496 par exemple ..

----------

## Beber

J'ai un soucis perso :

```
guybrush portage # FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge eagle-usb

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) net-dialup/eagle-usb-1.9.6-r1 to /

--- No package manifest found: /usr/local/portage/net-dialup/eagle-usb/Manifest

!!! No package digest file found: /usr/local/portage/net-dialup/eagle-usb/files/digest-eagle-usb-1.9.6-r1

!!! Type "ebuild foo.ebuild digest" to generate it.
```

Pourtan j'ai suivit les instructions du document :/

----------

## Leander256

C'est écrit en toutes lettres, encore faut-il lire le message en entier  :Wink: 

Tape ça:

```
# ebuild /usr/local/portage/net-dialup/eagle-usb/eagle-usb-1.9.6-r1.ebuild digest

```

avant de refaire la commande emerge, et cette fois-ci ça devrait passer.

----------

## Beber

ok, ca le fait nickel ^^ thx  :Smile: 

----------

## Beber

J'ai un autre soucis maintenant  :Sad: 

```
make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6-r1/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver/firmware'

make -C ./user

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6-r1/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver/user'

gcc -O2 -pipe -Wall -pedantic -DLINUX -g -DCONF_DIR="\"/etc/eagle-usb\"" -DBIN_DIR="\"/etc/eagle-usb\"" eaglectrl.c -o eaglectrl

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6-r1/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver/user'

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.6-rc1'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6-r1/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver/eu_main.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6-r1/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver/Boot.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6-r1/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver/eu_utils.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6-r1/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver/Pipes.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6-r1/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver/Me.o

/var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6-r1/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver/eu_main.c: In function `eu_init_postfirm':

/var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6-r1/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver/eu_main.c:479: error: structure has no member named `driver'

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6-r1/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver/eu_main.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6-r1/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.6-rc1'

make[1]: *** [eagle-usb.ko] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6-r1/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver'

make: *** [build] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-dialup/eagle-usb-1.9.6-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 23, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed
```

voici mon emerge info :

```
guybrush root # emerge info

Portage 2.0.50-r6 (default-x86-2004.0, gcc-3.3.3, glibc-2.3.3_pre20040207-r0, 2.6.6-rc1)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.6-rc1 i686 AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.9

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r3

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.1/share/config /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/bind /var/qmail/alias /var/qmail/control /var/vpopmail/domains /var/vpopmail/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://trumpetti.atm.tut.fi/gentoo/ http://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/ http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/gentoo/"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X aalib acl acpi alsa apache2 apm arts avi berkdb cdr crypt cups dvd encode esd ethereal foomaticdb gdbm gif gnome gpm gtk gtk2 imagemagick imap imlib ipv6 java jpeg kde lcms ldap libg++ libwww mad maildir memlimit mikmod mmx motif mozilla mpeg msn mysql ncurses nls oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png ppds python qt quicktime readline samba sasl sdl slang slp snmp spell ssl svga tcltk tcpd theora tiff truetype usb videos x86 xml xml2 xmms xv zlib"
```

----------

## Sleeper

C'est "normal" : la stack USB a encore ete modifiee .. resultat : certaines methodes/champs ont disparu.

C'est corrige dans la version CVS, mais je n'ai pas encore eu le temps de tester : normalement je teste dans la semaine ...

Je n'ai d'ailleurs meme pas eu le temps de verifier si le bug introduit par la 2.6.5 avait ete corrige dans la 2.6.6-rc1 ....

----------

## mentorek

I got the same errors as Beber when compilig eagle-usb on love-sources-2.6.5-r1-love1. What's going on ? I'd like to install 2.6.6 but will it work ?

----------

## Sleeper

 *mentorek wrote:*   

> I got the same errors as Beber when compilig eagle-usb on love-sources-2.6.5-r1-love1. What's going on ? I'd like to install 2.6.6 but will it work ?

 

CVS version should compile as I've commited a fix for this problem.

BUT , as USB subsystem, as undergone some transformations between 2.6.4 and 2.6.5 a bug as been introduced : the driver did not work on 2.6.5 unless a certian kernel patch as been introduced

AFAIR it is part of 2.6.6-rc1, thus CVS version should compile and hopefully work on 2.6.6-rc1.

BTW, CVS version can be found here, butI didn't yet have time to release an eagle-cvs ebuild   :Sad: 

----------

## FischerDrinker

J'ai suivit la documentation de l'installation de l'ebuild de eagle-usb, et j'obtiens bien l"erreur de compilation connu avec le kernel 2.6.6-rc1.

Comme la solution est d'utiliser la version CVS du projet, j'aimerais vous demandez un coup de pouce à propos de la méthode à suivre.

Voici les fichier présents:

```
-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root           38 fév  6 23:35 autogen.sh

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         9328 avr 20 21:53 configure.in

drwxr-xr-x    2 root     root         4096 avr 27 02:21 CVS

drwxr-xr-x    5 root     root         4096 avr 27 02:22 driver

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         4652 avr 21 22:07 eagle.spec

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         5598 fév  6 23:35 install-sh

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root          490 fév  6 23:35 kernel.m4

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root        18009 fév  7 04:42 LICENSE

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root          777 fév 21 02:24 makedist

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root         3885 avr 20 21:55 Makefile

-rwxr-xr-x    1 root     root         1328 avr  3 18:09 Makefile.common.in

drwxr-xr-x    3 root     root         4096 avr 27 02:22 pppoa

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root           43 fév  7 04:40 README

drwxr-xr-x    5 root     root         4096 avr 27 02:22 utils

-rw-r--r--    1 root     root            6 mar 22 22:07 VERSION
```

Habitué à faire un simple ./configure; make; make intall  Je bloque sur la compilation de cette version de développement. Quel est la démarche à suivre pour le compiler?

----------

## Sleeper

En fait c'est pas tres dur.. On va prendre le cas le plus simple : tu as un lien nomme /usr/src/linux qui pointe vers tes sources 2.6.6-rc1:

```

./autogen.sh

./configure

./make

```

Tu peux ensuite tenter le make install, mais comme seul le driver a recemment change ( et les scripts d'init/ install pour Mandrake et Debian), tu copies le driver qui se trouve dans le repertoire driver, et se nomme eagle-usb.ko, dans /lib/modules/2.6.6.-rc1/misc

Bon maintenant le mauvais point: le bug initial des 2.6.5 a ete patch en 2.6.6-rc1 mais un autre a apparamment ete introduit .. Il y a eu un patch poste sur la ML linux-usb-devel, mais je ne sais pas s'il fait partie des patch gentoo ..

----------

## FischerDrinker

Merci pour les commandes, mais après de multiples erreurs et tentatives, j'ai décidé de m'y prendre différement. J'ai simplement installer un noyau 2.6.4 et ton ebuild marche à la perfection, Sleeper, merci beaucoup pour tout tes efforts!

Une question a part, le chargement de firmware prend un temps relatif et bloque le démarrage de la gentoo. Existe t'il un moyen de faire cette opération en fond, ou en meme temps que les autres?

----------

## Thom N2h

oui que le boot continue pdt le chargement du firmware

----------

## wiflye81

salut a tous,

j'ai le meme probleme que Nidel

Feb 25 15:41:40 babygentoo pppd[4689]: Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument 

Feb 25 15:41:40 babygentoo pppoa[4690]: read (AsyncReadFromPPP): Input/output error 

mais la recompilation avec HDLC Line... n'a rien donné, j'utilise un noyau gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.3r2 et la version 1.9.6 du driver.

Une idée ?

----------

## Sleeper

OK.. je vais voir ce que je peux faire pour la prochaine version .. Je pense rajouter un USE flags du genre "async" : comme ca rien ne change sauf pour ceux qui le desirent  :Wink: 

----------

## wiflye81

euh super ! mais moi je fais comment pour le connecter ?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## CoinCoin

Comment est-il possible de charger le firmware en parallèle lors du démarrage? Ca serait bien pratique  :Smile: 

----------

## Sleeper

Et bien c'est ce que je disais precedemment .. je vais le rajouter ...

Dasn un premier temps tu peux essayer de remplacer 

```
 ${EAGLECTRL} -w -o ${OPTIONS} -d ${DSP} -s ${SYNCHRO_TIMEOUT} | \
```

par

```
 ${EAGLECTRL} -o ${OPTIONS} -d ${DSP} -s ${SYNCHRO_TIMEOUT} | \
```

(virer le -w quoi)

----------

## Sleeper

 *wiflye81 wrote:*   

> salut a tous,
> 
> j'ai le meme probleme que Nidel
> 
> Feb 25 15:41:40 babygentoo pppd[4689]: Couldn't set tty to PPP discipline: Invalid argument 
> ...

 

Tu as quoi comme options du kernel en ce qui concerne PPP et les TTY ?

----------

## wiflye81

Alors en fait la situation a evolué, j'ai été sur le site de eagle-usb et j'ai farfouillé un peu partout, j'ai recompilé mon noyau avec plein d'options en plus mais maintenant il me mets une erreur avec chap-secrets que j'ai theoriquement bien remplit.

Je poste vite fait pour tenir au courant mais la j'ai pas le temps de tester.

----------

## Sleeper

 *wiflye81 wrote:*   

> Alors en fait la situation a evolué, j'ai été sur le site de eagle-usb et j'ai farfouillé un peu partout, j'ai recompilé mon noyau avec plein d'options en plus mais maintenant il me mets une erreur avec chap-secrets que j'ai theoriquement bien remplit.
> 
> Je poste vite fait pour tenir au courant mais la j'ai pas le temps de tester.

 

Dans ce cas poste directement sur http://forum.eagle-usb.org .. On t'aidera dans la mesure du possible  :Wink: 

----------

## wiflye81

Bon, tout marche impec ( meme si j'ai vraiment lutté ), alors je resume :

-tout d'abord noyau 2.6.3r2 qui marche impec ( au dessus apparament non ).

-option de compilation du noyau particulieres ( merci le guide debian )

-configuration des fichiers de mots de passe

-correction du fichier /etc/conf.d/eagle-usb qui contenait 2 param METHOD

-probleme de dns, a chaque connexion les dns de /etc/ppp/resolv.conf ( qui n'etait pas bonne ) se mettait dans /etc/resolv.conf ( ou vice versa ) et ce qui fait que ça marchait pas.

-et pour finir un probleme avec iptables mais la c'est HS.

Je vais reprendre mes fichiers de config pour etre plus precis.

Autre details pourrais tu mettre a jour le post it car je dois pas etre le seul a galérer   :Very Happy: 

Encore merci pour ton aide et cette ebuild bien pratique.

----------

## Sleeper

 *wiflye81 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> -tout d'abord noyau 2.6.3r2 qui marche impec ( au dessus apparament non ).

 

Ben y'avait un bug en 2.6.5 : le patch semble applique dans les pre-release de 2.6.6, mais par contre d'autres bugs/regressions de la stack USB sont apparues ..

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -option de compilation du noyau particulieres ( merci le guide debian )
> 
> 

 

Bon faudrait que j'en rajoute une couche dans la doc

 *Quote:*   

> -correction du fichier /etc/conf.d/eagle-usb qui contenait 2 param METHOD

 

Tu as emerges avec des USE particuliers ? Que valaient des 2 METHODS ?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -probleme de dns, a chaque connexion les dns de /etc/ppp/resolv.conf ( qui n'etait pas bonne ) se mettait dans /etc/resolv.conf ( ou vice versa ) et ce qui fait que ça marchait pas.
> 
> 

 

Normalement si l'option usepeerdns est presente dans les options de ppp, PPP va recevoir les DNS directement du peer et les mettre dans /etc/ppp/resolv.conf. On fait alors generalement un lien symbolique de /etc/resolv.conf vers /etc/ppp/resolv.conf

Il est donc etonnant que les DNS que tu as dans /etc/ppp/resolv.conf soient mauvais : tu devrais en parler a ton FAI.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Autre details pourrais tu mettre a jour le post it car je dois pas etre le seul a galérer  
> 
> 

 

Je vais le faire mais j'attend la sortie de la 1.9.7 (imminente a vrai dire) pour mettre a jour l'ebuild et le post.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Encore merci pour ton aide et cette ebuild bien pratique.

 

De rien  :Smile: 

----------

## wiflye81

je n'ai utilisé aucun USE ( c ptete le pb ), j'avais staticip et pppoa ( je suis chez Free 1024 / 128 en IP Fixe ).

Pour les DNS c'est tres etrange faudrait que je le signale a moins que je sois le seul a avoir ce pb.

Maintenant je galere avec iptables pour faire passer BT   :Sad:   ( oups c du HS   :Very Happy:   )

----------

## Sleeper

 *wiflye81 wrote:*   

> je n'ai utilisé aucun USE ( c ptete le pb ), j'avais staticip et pppoa ( je suis chez Free 1024 / 128 en IP Fixe ).
> 
> 

 

Le pbs viens de la .. En fait au depart je pensais que les IP static n'etait utilisee que pour du degroupe ... ce qui est faux.

Il faut que je renomme ca, et que j'interdise d'avoir pppoa et staticip ..  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour les DNS c'est tres etrange faudrait que je le signale a moins que je sois le seul a avoir ce pb.
> 
> 

 

Ou refaire un test : tu commentes dans ton /etc/resolv.conf les bons, tu rajoutes ceux de /etc/ppp/resolv.conf et tu vois si ca marche ou non ...

----------

## CoinCoin

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

> Et bien c'est ce que je disais precedemment .. je vais le rajouter ...
> 
> Dasn un premier temps tu peux essayer de remplacer 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

J'ai essayé la manipulation, mais malheureusement il ne charge pas le firmware dans mon modem et reste indéfiniment bloqué  :Sad: 

Je viens aussi d'emerger les sources 2.6.5-gentoo-r1, pour lesquels j'ai recompilé avec succès l'ebuild eagle-usb. Lors du démarrage du script eagle-usb il charge le firmware mais reste bloqué avec le client dhcp comme suit:

```
* Loading firmware, DSP and trying to sync ...                                                                  [ ok ] * Failed to start dhcpcd daemon.
```

Par contre une fois loggé, la commande manuelle marche instantanément?!

```
 dhcpd $(eaglectrl -i)
```

Finalement, j'ai encore une derniere erreur lors du démarrage:

```
* Starting usb hotplugging...

 /etc/hotplug/usb/eu_dsp: line 84: .: /etc/eagle-usb/lang/: is a directory

 Ce script n'est pas destiné à être lancé manuellement!
```

Le moins que je puisse dire c'est que j'ai du mal à y voir clair dans tout ca  :Sad: 

----------

## Sleeper

 *CoinCoin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai essayé la manipulation, mais malheureusement il ne charge pas le firmware dans mon modem et reste indéfiniment bloqué 
> 
> 

 

Bon .. je vais essayer de jeter un coup d'oeil ce week-end ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Je viens aussi d'emerger les sources 2.6.5-gentoo-r1, pour lesquels j'ai recompilé avec succès l'ebuild eagle-usb. Lors du démarrage du script eagle-usb il charge le firmware mais reste bloqué avec le client dhcp comme suit:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Attention: je ne sais pas quels patchs sont present dans la 2.6.5-gento1, mais la 2.6.5-vanilla contient un bug dans la stack USB, pour lequels un patch est dispo et semble applique en 2.6.6-rc2 (mais bon.. ils ont fait apparaitre d'autres bugs ...)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Finalement, j'ai encore une derniere erreur lors du démarrage:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Humm .. tu as installe le driver comment ?? make & make install ou un ebuild ?

----------

## CoinCoin

 *Quote:*   

> Humm .. tu as installe le driver comment ?? make & make install ou un ebuild ?

 

L'un apres l'autre. J'ai tout d'abord compilé de maniere traditionnelle, comme cela ne donnait rien j'ai fais un make uninstall. Ensuite j'ai continuer avec l'ebuild. Tu crois que ca pourrait etre lié ?

Pour ce qui est de mon problème de client DHCP, je crois que je vais bidouillé le script de démarrage et finirait bien par trouver qq chose.

----------

## Sleeper

 *CoinCoin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'un apres l'autre. J'ai tout d'abord compilé de maniere traditionnelle, comme cela ne donnait rien j'ai fais un make uninstall. Ensuite j'ai continuer avec l'ebuild. Tu crois que ca pourrait etre lié ?
> 
> 

 

Oui. L'ebuild ne tient pas compte de hotplug : il n'installe pas les scripts qu'il faut et je suis pas sur que le make install les mettent bien la ou il faut .. Apparamment la localisation de ces fichiers changent d'une version de hotplug a l'autre .. Faudras que je vois avec Tux.

----------

## yowky

bonjour, je vien d'installer une gentoo a partir de stage 3 et kernel-2.6.5 et après avoir installer l'ebuid sans problèmes, lors du lancement du script eagle-usb start, il charge impeccablement le dsp et tout dans le modem mais une fois qu'il arrive au lancement de ppp, il ya un pb. Il ne me renvoi aucune erreur mais le lancement de ppp n'a pas l'air de se faire correctement car le message loading ppp reste indéfiniment   :Shocked:  ... est-il utile de rajouter debug dans les fichiers de conf de ppp ...?

si qqun a eu le même probleme ou peux m'aider ça serait sympa , merci

(ps: je suis en pppoa avec wanadoo 128)    :Wink: 

----------

## Sleeper

 *yowky wrote:*   

> correctement car le message loading ppp reste indéfiniment   ... est-il utile de rajouter debug dans les fichiers de conf de ppp ...?
> 
> .....
> 
> (ps: je suis en pppoa avec wanadoo 128)   
> ...

 

Oui .. On pourra au moins essayer de comprendre ou le bat blesse ...

Tu as bien mis ton user/passwd dans /etc/ppp/chap-secrets et /etc/ppp/pap-secrets ?

Tu as bien mis les VPI et VCI de wanadoo 128 ?

----------

## CoinCoin

Salut tout le monde  :Smile: 

Je suis toujours bloqué dans le jeu Mist... euh non, avec les scripts de la gentoo, mais c'est tout aussi prise de tête  :Smile: 

Mon problème est simple, le script de l'ebuild bloque au niveau du dhcp. En effet il ne réussis jamais à rapatrier l'adresse IP. Pourtant cela fonctionne parfaitement quand je le fais à la main, une fois loggé.

J'ai bidouillé le script pour le simplifier au maximum, histoire de comprendre ou pourrait se situer le problème. voici ma fonction start (), tout bête.

```

start () {

export EAGLECTRL='/usr/sbin/eaglectrl'

export EAGLE_IF=`${EAGLECTRL} -i`

ebegin "Synchronisation du modem USB"

/usr/sbin/eaglectrl -w -o -d /etc/eagle-usb/ -s 60

start-stop-daemon --start --exec /sbin/dhcpcd ${EAGLE_IF} 

eend $?

}
```

Je n'arrive pas à saisir pourquoi le script me charge le code mais échoue à l'obtention de l'IP alors qu'une fois loggé un simple ' dhcpcd $(eaglectrl -i) ' marche immédiatement.

-> free dégroupé, sagem 908

----------

## Sleeper

 *CoinCoin wrote:*   

> Salut tout le monde 
> 
> ```
> 
> start () {
> ...

 

IMHO : tu fais un 

```
export EAGLE_IF=`${EAGLECTRL} -i`
```

 avant d'avoir envoye le code DSP.. Ca va donc te renvoyer une erreur ... au lieu de l'interface.

Essaie avec

```

start () {

ebegin "Synchronisation du modem USB"

/usr/sbin/eaglectrl -w -o -d /etc/eagle-usb/ -s 60

export EAGLECTRL='/usr/sbin/eaglectrl'

start-stop-daemon --start --exec /sbin/dhcpcd ${EAGLE_IF} 

eend $?

}
```

----------

## Beber

Je me demandais pourquoi quand on se connecte ca créé une interface eth1 en plus ?

sinon, ca marche avec le 2.6.6 ?

----------

## CoinCoin

Sleeper, bien vu pour le coup de la variable. Malheureusement je ne suis pas sorti de l'auberge..  :Sad: 

Bon comme je commence à être à cours d'idée, je vais faire le point rapidement. 

. J'ai un sagem 908 pour une connection free dégroupé que je suis misérablement obligé d'utiliser en mode USB parce que le mode Ethernet plante et déconnecte au hasard.

. J'ai emergé l'ebuild eagle-usb, tout marche parfaitement excepté l'obention de l'IP.  Jai donc simplifié le script de démarrage au minimum, à savoir ces 2 commandes:

```
/usr/sbin/eaglectrl -w -o -d /etc/eagle-usb/ -s 20

/sbin/dhcpcd $(/usr/sbin/eaglectrl -i)
```

.Le problème reste inchangé, la premiere fois que j'appelle dhcpd, ca bloque, que ce soit manuellement ou dans le script au démarrage. Aucune IP n'est rapatrié. Je dois quitter alors dhcpcd avec CTRL-C ou le tuer, et le relancé. Là j'obtiens immédiatement l'IP, dingue non?

Je perds espoir mais je vais continuer à bidouiller...

[edit]: j'ai essayé avec un kernel 2.6.4 et 2.6.5

en image:

```
root@coincoin> /usr/sbin/eaglectrl -w -o -d /etc/eagle-usb/ -s 20

   

Sending options to device /proc/bus/usb/001/002

Options successfully sent to driver.

Sending DSP code to device /proc/bus/usb/001/002

Using DSP code for POTS line

DSP code successfully loaded.

Waiting for synchro...

OK .. Modem is synchronized.

root@coincoin> dhcpcd -d $(eaglectrl -i)                              

dhcpcd: MAC address = 00:60:xx:xx:xx:xx

root@coincoin> dhcpcd -d $(eaglectrl -i)                              

dhcpcd: MAC address = 00:60:xx:xx:xx:xx

dhcpcd: your IP address = 81.56.xxx.xxx

```

----------

## CoinCoin

SUCCESS STORY ! aaah ca faisait longtemps que je rêvais d'écrire ca! Enfin bon j'ai enfin résolu mon problème, pas en trouvant la solution, mais en contournant le soucis.

J'ai simplement rajouté la variable qui spécifie les options du client dhcp, j'ai réglé le timeout au minimum, puisque de toute facon la premiere requete échoue à tout les coups (fonction launch_dhcpcd)

```
export DHCPCDOPTS='-t 1'

start-stop-daemon --start --exec ${DHCPCD} -- ${DHCPCDOPTS} ${EAGLE_IF}  >/dev/null 2>&1
```

J'ai ensuite répété 2 fois la requête dhcp dans la fonction start:

```
start () {

load_and_sync ; 

launch_dhcpcd ; 

launch_dhcpcd ; 

}

```

Voilà ce n'est pas une solution propre, mais au moins la connexion est établie au démarrage. Ouf, j'avais vraiment envie de passer à autre chose!

----------

## charlax

Exactemnet le même problème que CoinCoin.

Mais j'ai essayé sa technique, et ça ne fonctionne pas.

Par contre, ça marche en Ethernet, mais je suis déconnecté toutes les 5 minutes (c'est pour cela que j'essaye en USB).

Des idées ?

A mon avis ça doit venir de Freete !

----------

## CoinCoin

charlax, le mode ethernet ne fonctionne effectivement pas, j'avais perdu 2 semaines à essayer de le faire marcher en pensant que c'était un problème de configuration. 

Par contre ma technique fonctionne parfaitement, mais je n'ai pas posté tout mon script dans le dernier post, juste la partie ou j'expliquais ma solution. D'ailleurs j'ai encore modifier 2 ou 3 trucs depuis.

Voilà le script modifié en entier (attention pas de fonction stop ()!! ) 

```
# Dépendances du script

depend() {

        need hotplug

}

# -----------------------------------

# Fonction de synchronisation du modem

load_and_sync () {

ebegin "Synchronisation du modem USB"

/usr/sbin/eaglectrl -w -o -d /etc/eagle-usb/ -s 20

}

# ------------------------------------

# Fonction de l'obention de l'IP dynamique: timeout 1 sec

launch_dhcpcd () {

export EAGLE_IF=`/usr/sbin/eaglectrl -i`

export DHCPCD='/sbin/dhcpcd'

export DHCPCDOPTS='-t 1'

start-stop-daemon --start --exec ${DHCPCD} -- ${DHCPCDOPTS} ${EAGLE_IF}  >/dev/null 2>&1

}

# ------------------------------------

# Fonction de l'obention de l'IP dynamique: timeout 10 sec

launch_dhcpcd2 () {

export EAGLE_IF=`/usr/sbin/eaglectrl -i`

export DHCPCD='/sbin/dhcpcd'

export DHCPCDOPTS='-t 10'

start-stop-daemon --start --exec ${DHCPCD} -- ${DHCPCDOPTS} ${EAGLE_IF}  >/dev/null 2>&1

}

# Fonction START

start () {

load_and_sync ; eend $? "Synchronisation du modem USB: ECHOUE"

launch_dhcpcd ; eend $? "Première requête DHCP terminé: OK"

launch_dhcpcd2 ; eend $? "2nd Obtention de l'adresse IP dynamique: ECHOUE"

}
```

Bon c'est une usine à gaz mais ca à le mérite de marcher  :Smile:  Je le fait tourner avec les gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.4-r1, ce script et à utiliser à la place du eagle-usb dans /etc/init.d

----------

## charlax

Quand je disais en Ethernet, je voulais bien sur dire sans le driver non plus. Ca marche très bien en Ethernet.

Merci pour ton truc ! Ca marche po  :Sad: .

```

d3in root # /etc/init.d/adsl start

 * Synchronisation du modem USB...

Sending options to device /proc/bus/usb/001/037

Options successfully sent to driver.

Sending DSP code to device /proc/bus/usb/001/037

Using DSP code for POTS line

DSP code successfully loaded.

Waiting for synchro...

OK .. Modem is synchronized.                                                                           [ ok ]

 * Première requête DHCP terminé: OK                                                                   [ !! ]

 * 2nd Obtention de l'adresse IP dynamique: ECHOUE  

```

Sinon bravo c'est du beau boulot.

Ca doit être un problème venant de freete.

Rajoute 

```

#!/sbin/runscript

```

en haut de ton script ça sera mieux.

----------

## CoinCoin

 *Quote:*   

> Ca marche très bien en Ethernet

  Et bien tu en as la chance! pourquoi veux-tu installer le mode USB alors?

```
#!/sbin/runscript 
```

 ce n'est pas passé dans le copié-collé  :Smile: 

Bon si la seconde requête dhcp ne marche pas, alors as-tu essayé manuellement? Une fois le module eagle-usb bien chargé

1. charger le firmware:

```
/usr/sbin/eaglectrl -w -o -d /etc/eagle-usb/ -s 20
```

2 obtenir l'IP dynamique: (ce que je devais répéter plusieurs fois avant d'y arriver)

```
 dhcpcd $(eaglectrl -i)
```

----------

## charlax

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  pourquoi veux-tu installer le mode USB alors? 
> 
> 

 

J'ai écrit "très bien" un peu vite. On va plutot dire que je suis déconnecté toute les cinqs minutes, donc j'essaye de faire en sorte que ce problème majeur soit éradiqué.

Manuellement, j'avais déjà fait :

```

 dhcpcd $(eaglectrl -i)

```

Je l'ai faite un grand nombre de fois, en débranchant, rebranchant le modem toutes les dix fois à peu près. Sans résultat.

Pour en revenir à ton script, je pense que tu devrais faire un sorte qu'il soit inclus dans le driver par exemple comme mode débogage ou un truc du style. Je suis sur que tu n'es pas le seul à être dans ce cas là.

Vivement la Freebox !

----------

## CoinCoin

Normalement, une fois que tu as bien synchronisé le modem, tu n'as plus besoin de le débranché. Pour ma part il me suffisait de répéter la requête DHCP pour finalement obtenir une adresse.

A propos du script, j'aimerais trouver le moyen de faire charger le firmware en parallèle lors du démarrage, pour que celui-ci ne bloque pas tout pendant 30 secondes. C'est ce qui est normalement possible avec les scripts originaux du driver eagle-usb... et c'est effectivement comme ca que ca marchait quand j'utilisais une mandrake. 

Sinon je ne suis pas sûr que cela interesse tant de monde, si effectivement je suis loin d'etre le seul, tu es pour le moment la seul personne à ma connaissance qui utilise la gentoo avec free dégroupé et le sagem 908 en mode USB. M'enfin les gens pour qui ca marche ne se sont peut etre pas manifesté  :Smile: 

----------

## thbkrshw

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai malheureusement quelques problèmes, je débute sous gentoo et sans adsl je ne peux pas emrger d'autres programmes.

J'ai donc relu la doc et j'ai vu ca : 

 *Quote:*   

> Je decrirai uniquement l'installation de l'ebuild sur une Gentoo deja configuree. 

 

Qu'entendez-vous par deja configuré ? Après une install de base faîte à paritr d'un autre linux cela marche ou faut-il configurer autres choses ?

Sinon j'ai vu qu'il fallait aussi prendre les sources du driver : aegle-usb-1.9.6.tar.bz2 mais il est marqué nulle part où il faut le décompressser ?

Merci

thebakershow

----------

## CoinCoin

bah... si c'est écrit dans le paragraphe qui suit la phrase que tu as cité  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

>  Copier la tarball du driver dans /usr/portage/distfiles 

 

c'est ensuite emerge qui s'occupera de le décompresser.

----------

## thbkrshw

Ah merci, effectivement je me suis trompé, par contre maintenant là je me retrouve confronté à un problème de compilation :

```
  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6-r1/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver/eu_main.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6-r1/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver/Boot.o

/var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6-r1/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver/eu_main.c: In function `eu_init_postfirm':

/var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6-r1/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver/eu_main.c:479: error: structure has no member named `driver'

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6-r1/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver/eu_main.o] Error 1

make[3]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6-r1/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.6-rc1'

make[1]: *** [eagle-usb.ko] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/eagle-usb-1.9.6-r1/work/eagle-usb-1.9.6/driver'

make: *** [build] Error 2

 

!!! ERROR: net-dialup/eagle-usb-1.9.6-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 23, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed

```

Je suis sous une Debian Sid 2.4.25 en chrootant mon répertoire /mnt/gentoo  sous un noyau 2.6

Je ne vois pas d'où viens le problème. A part peut-être ce problème de noyau ?

----------

## CoinCoin

N'est ce pas le même problème que https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1056645#1056645 ?

Si c'est le cas, ca doit etre ton noyau 2.6 qui pose problème. Personellement j'ai utilise les gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.4-r1

----------

## Thom N2h

je viens de faire un emerge -pve world avec les librairies nptl depuis le driver de veut plus s'arrêter .

J'ai peut être casser qqchose ds le script d'arrêt voilà si vous avez une idée ?

----------

## thbkrshw

Rebonjour,

J'ai enfin réussi à compiler en changeant de noyau

Maas maintenant un autre problème se pose, lorsque le modem est connecté au pc, je cherche à établir la connexion, on me répond que ce n'est pas possible, je fais alors : 

```
eaglestat
```

, qui me réplond Pre-Firmware device, et la je ne peux rien faire pas de 

```
eaglectrl -w
```

 car il me répond qu'il n'y a pas de modem de connecté.

Mon /proc/bus/usb est monté, je ne vois toujours pas d'où viens le problème.

Auriez-vous une solution ? 

thebakershow

----------

## Beber

Quelqu'un a testé la version CVS avec le 2.6.7-rc1 ?

perso, ca déconne a max  :Sad: 

----------

## Sleeper

 *Beber wrote:*   

> Quelqu'un a testé la version CVS avec le 2.6.7-rc1 ?
> 
> perso, ca déconne a max 

 

Normal .. Ils ont enleve wait_ms ...

J'ai fait un petit post: http://sl33p3r.free.fr/blog/

Je ferais les modifs pour le 2.6.7.

----------

## Beber

ok, thanks  :Smile:  je reste en 2.6.6-bk1 alors  :Smile: 

Mais sait-tu pourquoi il y a des modifs a chaque fois ?

----------

## Sleeper

 *Beber wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais sait-tu pourquoi il y a des modifs a chaque fois ?

 

Parce qu'ils font evoluer la stack USB  :Smile: 

Par contre je trouve pas ca super pour les dev de driver .. Y'a pas vraiment de resume de ce qui a change ..

----------

## thbkrshw

Hello,

J'ai remarqué une phrase en relisant et en encore en relisnat le topic : il faut une gentoo configurée !

Mais que faut-il entendre par là ? J'ai effectué tout ce que me disait de faire le manuel gentoo à partir du stage 1. Que faut-il faire ensuite pour pouvoir utiliser cette ebuild et ce driver ? Faut-il installer d'autres programmes ? d'autres outils, utilitaires ?

J'attend vos lumières ! Merci

thbkrshw

----------

## Sleeper

 *thbkrshw wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais que faut-il entendre par là ? J'ai effectué tout ce que me disait de faire le manuel gentoo à partir du stage 1. Que faut-il faire ensuite pour pouvoir utiliser cette ebuild et ce driver ? Faut-il installer d'autres programmes ? d'autres outils, utilitaires ?

 

Juste qu'il faut que la Gentoo soit deja installee, et que ce n'est pas un guide sur comment installer une Gentoo a partir du Sagem ...Je l'ai fait y'a un moment (l'install a partir du Sagem), avec le driver officiel,et jc'etait un peu chiant  :Wink: 

----------

## thbkrshw

Re Hello, 

Ma gentoo est installée mais je n'arrive toujorus pas à utiliser le modem : le driver est installé, je modprobe le module eagle-usb puis la plus rien.

Je teste avec eaglestat : Pre-Firmware Device

Je teste eaglectrl -w : No device connected 

Avez-vous une solution, car c'est le seul moyen que j'ai pour continuer avec ma toute petite gentoo.

Merci

thbkrshw

----------

## Beber

Quel est ta version de noyau ?

A tu compilé USB/PPP/HDLC/ATM dans le noyau ?

a tu essayé /etc/init.d/eagle-usb start ?

----------

## thbkrshw

noyau : 2.6.3 car apparament ca ne marche pas avaec les autres.

compilation de USB PPP ATM oui .

par contre HDLC comprend pas ?

non je n'ai pas essayé le scripte de lancement.

Je reboote et je teste.

Par contre HDLC c'est quoi ?

Merci

----------

## thbkrshw

Sinon voila mon .config : http://mylinuxbox.homedns.org/~thbkrshw/.config

Si ca peut aider.

Sinon j'ai essayé le /etc/init.d/eagle-usb start après avoir modprober le module et j'obtiens un truc avec une adreess ip et pas de modem connected ou quelque chose comme ca.

Voila

----------

## Beber

:up:

Quelqu'un a fait des tests (cvs ou pas) avec le 2.6.7-rc3-bk2 ?

----------

## Sleeper

 *Beber wrote:*   

> :up:
> 
> Quelqu'un a fait des tests (cvs ou pas) avec le 2.6.7-rc3-bk2 ?

 

Pas encore .. je me bats deja avec la stack USB qui change regulierement dans les derniers kernels ... Jusqu'a present il a ete teste jusqu'au 2.6.7-rc2 ..

----------

## Thom N2h

tu vois une différence en efficacité dans leurs changements au moins Sleeper ou c juste prise de tête ?

----------

## Sleeper

 *Thom N2h wrote:*   

> tu vois une différence en efficacité dans leurs changements au moins Sleeper ou c juste prise de tête ?

 

Pour moi, c'est juste prise de tete (et pas tres interessant) ..  :Wink:  Par contre c'est vraiment necessaire pourcertains devices ou dans certaines conditions limites ..

----------

## Thom N2h

pour la 1.9.8 on peut faire un bump de l'ebuild ou il y a des changements plus profonds ?

----------

## Sleeper

 *Thom N2h wrote:*   

> pour la 1.9.8 on peut faire un bump de l'ebuild ou il y a des changements plus profonds ?

 

En attendant que j'ai publie l'ebuild pour le 1.9.8, tu dois pouvoir faire un bump de l'ebuild .. Il faut juste lui ajouter un 

```
./autogen.sh
```

 avant d'appeler le ./configure car on a oublie de le faire avant le packaging  :Sad: 

Tout ca de tete, j'ai pas l'ebuild depuis cette becane ..  :Sad: 

----------

## Thom N2h

ok merci, je vais voir.

peut-être attendre un 2.6.7 final et ton ebuild je suis encore sur un 2.6.3 là

----------

## Oni92

Moi je voudrais savoir s'il existe un tutorial pour effectuer l'installation de la Gentoo (ou une explication) via un Sagem Fast 800

Voilà  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Sleeper

 *Oni92 wrote:*   

> Moi je voudrais savoir s'il existe un tutorial pour effectuer l'installation de la Gentoo (ou une explication) via un Sagem Fast 800
> 
> Voilà 

 

Une recherche avec la chaine "Sagem Fast 800" donne entre autre:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=137833&highlight=sagem+fast+800

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

hé sleeper tu as pencer a poster ton ebuild de eagle pour portage ?

car ca serai super ! enfin si tu ny à pas déja pencer bien sur !

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## CoinCoin

Salut tout le monde,

J'ai testé le eagle-usb 1.9.8 avec un kernel 2.6.7-rc3 et ca marche bien c'est sympa. Bon je ne suis pas un spécialiste, mais j'ai remarqué que le chargement du firmware se passait bien via hotplug. Ainsi quand je rebranche le modem, il est directement synchronisé. C'est pratique puisque le processus se fait en parallèle avec le chargement des autres scripts du démarrage. C'est plus rapide... meme trop rapide car mon dernier script, qui est justement un appel DHCP, s'execute avant la fin de la synchronisation... alors forcément ca ne marche pas  :Sad: 

Bon j'imagine qu'il doit etre possible de détecter si le modem est synchronisé ou non avec eaglestat. Je vais essayer de trouver quelque chose.

---------------------------------

FreeDégroupé, sagem 908 USB

----------

## Sleeper

Tu peux utiliser l'option -s de eaglectrl : elle attend que le modem soit synchro pour te rendre la main .. Y'a un timeout parametrable ..

----------

## TGL

J'ai ajouté un lien vers ce post dans l'annuaire de yuk, et du coup je déstickyse.

----------

## Beber

le 2.6.7 est sorti  :Smile: 

pitetre pas encore de test ?

----------

## Sleeper

Pas encore teste effectivement .. Apparamment ca roule sous 2.6.7-rc3 .. en priant un peu ;0 ca devrait aller en 2.6.7 ...

----------

## loostik

Je viens d'essayer  l'ebuild avec le kernel 2.6.7.

Et ça a l'air de bien fonctionner.

J'ai juste eu petit problème :

```
 # /etc/init.d/eagle-usb start

 * Starting eagle-usb ......                                              [ ok ] 

 * Loading firmware, DSP and trying to sync ...

Cannot stat /etc/eagle-usb/dsp/ (2)

Failed to send DSP code to device /proc/bus/usb/002/002                   [ ok ]

 * Launching PPP daemon ...

Unable to get modem network interface name length: Bad address

SIOCSIFNETMASK: No such device

192.168.60.30: unknown interface: No such device
```

Aprés vérification, effectivement j'avais pas de répertoire /etc/eagle-usb/dsp/, mais c'est plutot cohérent avec mon fichier /etc/conf.d/eagle-usb qui contient bien :

```
# Set DSP code path

DSP="/etc/eagle-usb/"
```

.

Alors, j'ai juste créé le répertoire /etc/eagle-usb/dsp et copié les fichiers .bin .

Voilà, si certain sont dans le même cas j'espère que cela leur sera utile.

----------

## Thom N2h

Ca ne le fait pas que sur un noyau 2.6.7 d'ailleurs avec un 2.6.3 c pareil, merci pour l'astuce

----------

## Sleeper

Yop .. il semblerait que j'ai laisse une petite coquille dans /etc/init.d/eagle-usb 

Je corrige ca des que possible et sors une version r1 ..

----------

## thbkrshw

Salut, 

Savez-vous si dans les script d'eagle-usb, il n'y en a pas un qui modifie sans cesse les droits de resolv.conf ?

Car ce fichier est nécessaie en lecture pour les utilisateurs qui utilise gnome et leur connection internet.

A chaque redémarrage je suis obligé d'ajouter les droits de lecture pour mon user et seulement après je peux surfer. Vous pouvez imaginer que c'est assez casse-pied.

Any solution ?

thbkrshw

----------

## Thom N2h

ok merci, sinon un petit lien smbolique marche pas mal

Sinon Sleeper est-ce qu'il est possible que le driver se charge pdt toute la façon de boot càd que l'on ne soit pas obligé d'attendre que le firmware se charge ds le modem pour que le boot continue

----------

## Sleeper

 *Thom N2h wrote:*   

> ok merci, sinon un petit lien smbolique marche pas mal
> 
> Sinon Sleeper est-ce qu'il est possible que le driver se charge pdt toute la façon de boot càd que l'on ne soit pas obligé d'attendre que le firmware se charge ds le modem pour que le boot continue

 

C'est faisable .. le seul pb c'est que l'interface ethernet ne sera cree que lorsque le code DSP est charge et le modem synchro .. Donc si on enchaine un appel a ppp ou dhcp juste apres l'upload du code DSP, sans attendre la synchro, ca risque de pas le faire ..

----------

## Beber

le truc chiant avec cette solution, c'est si d'autres services nécissent le net pour leur fonctionnement (dclient, vpn par exemple)  :Sad: 

perso je prefere attendre que devoir relancer tout a la mano

----------

## Thom N2h

Et est-ce qu'il serait possible de lancer le script le plus tôt possible dans la phase de boot, continuer la phase de boot j'usqu'aux eventuelles requettes vers ppp et dhcp là ont attends que le modem soit synchro puis on continue

----------

## Sleeper

C'est faisable .. le seul pb etant que l'interface ethernet n'est cree que lorsque le modem est synchro..  Du coup, si on upload le code DSP sans attendre, et que l'on enchaine l'appel a pppd ou dhcpcd .. ils risquent de gueuler (au mieux) ou de ne rien faire (au pire ..)

----------

## Thom N2h

ok bon ben c pas grave alors j'attendrais au boot  :Wink: 

----------

## Thom N2h

```
* Starting eagle-adsl ......                                             [ ok ]

 * Loading firmware, DSP and trying to sync ...

wizard mode only supported if you have only 1 device plugged-in.

I currently found 0 plugged device(s)                                     [ ok ] 

* Launching PPP daemon ...

Can't find any PRE or POST firmware devices.

Is your device plugged in ?

SIOCSIFNETMASK: Aucun périphérique de ce type

192.168.60.30: interface inconnue: Aucun périphérique de ce type

```

Je viens de passer en 2.6.7 gentoo-dev-sources

----------

## Thom N2h

Toutes mes escuses un depmod -a non effectué 

c bon maintenant  :Cool: 

----------

## Sleeper

Et l'ebuild est passe en 1.9.8-r1 ...

----------

## Thom N2h

tiens au fait j'ai tjrs mon problème de driver qui ne veut pas s'arrêter Sleeper t'as tjrs pas d'idée ?

----------

## Jorus

Salut,

Bon j'ai effectué toute la procédure d'installation jusqu'à :

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge eagle-usb
```

Là pas de problèmes il commence à emerger puis soudain :

```
error: kernel-sources cannot be found
```

Je reste bouche bée.  :Wink:  J'ai tout vérifié, source du kernel, ... et j'ai même essayé de modifier le script, ce qui s'est soldé par une belle m...e à l'écran !  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Alors bon jusque là, j'avais jamais eu le moindre problème avec eagle. Alors si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider ca serait cool.  :Cool: 

@+

Jorus

----------

## Beber

vérifie que /usr/src/linux point bien vers le répertoire des sources du noyau que tu utilise

```
ls -l /usr/src/linux

uname -r
```

sinon

```
ln -s /usr/src/`uname -r` /usr/src/linux
```

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

Je viens de suivre scrupuleusement le HOW-TO

Sauf que j'ai rien mis dans mon eagle-usb.conf 

Quand je lance ma Gentoo il lance le module eagle-usb , synchronise parfaitement (les 2 LEDs sont allumées) mais il bloque sur  le lancement du daemon PPP   :Sad: 

Il reste bloquer quelque temps puis passe a la suite j'ai vérifié et effectivement la connection n'est pas activé    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Thom N2h

est ce que tu as mis ton login/pass ds la conf de pppd ?

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

Oui dans les deux fichiers meme   :Sad: 

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

```
pty "/usr/sbin/pppoa -I ${EAGLE_IF}"

user "xxxx@freeadsl"

mru 1496

mtu 1496

noipdefault

defaultroute

usepeerdns

noauth

persist

nobsdcomp

nodeflate

nopcomp

novj

novjccomp

noaccomp -am

```

Ca c'est mon /etc/ppp/peers/dsl.peer

```
# Secrets for authentication using PAP

# client        server  secret                  IP addresses

xxxxxxxxxx@freeadsl     *     xxxxxxxx        *

```

Ca c'est /etc/ppp/pap-secret , pareil pour /etc/ppp/chap-secrets

----------

## Sleeper

Rajoute debug dans tes options ppp, et regarde ce que te dis ton fichier syslog.

----------

## Jorus

Ca y est, j'ai résolu mon problème :

```
error: kernel-sources cannot be found
```

J'ai juste recompilé mon kernel et ca a marché !  :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

J'aimerais comprendre.  :Idea: 

@ bientot et merci

Jorus

PS : bravo pour le driver eagle et pour les mises à jour régulières, c'est du bon boulot !

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

Est-ce que c'est normal que eagleconfig, startadsl stopadsl ... soit des commandes inconnus du systeme   :Sad:   ?

----------

## Sleeper

 *BoBBY-nOOb wrote:*   

> Est-ce que c'est normal que eagleconfig, startadsl stopadsl ... soit des commandes inconnus du systeme    ?

 

Oui  :Smile: 

startadsl/stopadsl ne sont pas installee car elle ne font rien de plus (surtout elle font des chose en moins) par rapport a /etc/initd/eagle-adsl

Pour ce qui est du eagleconfig la derniere version l'installe normalement.

----------

## Sleeper

 *Thom N2h wrote:*   

> tiens au fait j'ai tjrs mon problème de driver qui ne veut pas s'arrêter Sleeper t'as tjrs pas d'idée ?

 

Yop .. un utlisateur a trouve qq chose. Dans /etc/init.d/eagle-usb, fonction stop_ppp, tu la remplace par celle-la:

```

stop_ppp () {

    local RETURNED=0

    local LOOP=0

    echo "Stopping Link $LINKNAME (${PPP_INTERFACE})" |   ${LOGGERCMD} > /dev/null

    find_eagle_pppif ;

    if [ -f $LINKPIDFILE ]

    then

   start-stop-daemon --stop --pidfile $LINKPIDFILE  pppd    

       # Wait for connection to go away

       while [ ${RETURNED} -ne 1 ] && [ ${LOOP} -le ${MAX_LOOP} ] ; do

          let LOOP=LOOP+3

          sleep 1

     echo "Waiting for link $LINKNAME (${PPP_INTERFACE}) to go away" |  ${LOGGERCMD}  > /dev/null

          find_eagle_pppif ;

     # could just use return value of find_eagle_pppif? 

     # but then would have to check whether the interface exists 

          # and delete the pidfile if it doesn't? but then would have

          # a race condition?

       ${IFCONFIG} | grep -q "${PPP_INTERFACE}[[:space:]]"

          RETURNED=$?

       done

    

       if [ ${LOOP} -gt ${MAX_LOOP} ] && [ ${RETURNED} -ne 1 ] ; then

      echo "Link $LINKNAME (${PPP_INTERFACE}) failed to stop" | ${LOGGERCMD}  > /dev/null

           return 1

       else

      echo "Link $LINKNAME (${PPP_INTERFACE}) stopped" |  ${LOGGERCMD}  > /dev/null

           return 0

       fi

    else

      echo "File $LINKPIDFILE not found" |   ${LOGGERCMD} > /dev/null

      return 1

    fi

}

```

Et tu peux tester  :Smile:  Ca devrait etre intégré dans la prochaine release de l'ebuild ...

----------

## anonjoe

Moi j'suis paumé je pige plus rien

Ca marchais nickel hier, puis tout a coup plus rien.

il synchronise bien mais je ne ping même pas la passerelle

j'suis chez free dégroupé.

cf  mon précédent post

----------

## Beber

Sleeper> Un p'ti diff ou un -r2 ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Rich41

Comme vous pourrez le constater au nombre de mes postes je suis un pur nOOb.  :Cool: 

Mais je voulais remercier Sl33p3r pour son travail sur l'ebuild de eagle-usb.

Même quelqu'un comme moi a pu faire fonctionner sa connection Internet.   :Very Happy: 

[Edit]Effacage d'une connerie plus grosse que moi concernant le chargement du module eagle usb. En fait je n'avais pas encore installé Udev et je n'avaias activé DevFs (héhé  :Laughing:  hum ...) Voilà je l'ai dit (quand je parle d'être un n00b ...[/Edit]

En tout cas je me permet un poste inutile pour dire merci.

Richard DETENTE.

-------

C'est avec les petites montagnes que l'on fait les grandes rivières.

Et comme on dit en Inde : Bon beh à plus tard.Last edited by Rich41 on Fri Jul 02, 2004 9:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Sleeper

 *Beber wrote:*   

> Sleeper> Un p'ti diff ou un -r2 ?  

 

J'essaie de faire ca ce soir rapide ..

----------

## Sleeper

 *Rich41 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais je voulais remercier Sl33p3r pour son travail sur l'ebuild de eagle-usb.
> 
> Même quelqu'un comme moi a pu faire fonctionner sa connection Internet.   

 

Merci .. ca me prend moins de temps que le driver  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> La seule chose c'est que je me fait jeter au démarrage lorsqu'il essaie de charger le module eagle-usb (failed) alors que j'ai mis  le /etc/init.d/eagle-usb start dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 mais je pense que la réponse se trouve dans les 3 pages du thread que je n'ai pas encore lu.
> 
> 

 

Dans /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 il faut mettre eagle-usb, pas /etc/init.d/eagle-usb start ...

----------

## Prodigy44

cool sleeper parce que je devais te signaler les bugs de ta version r1 mais pas eu le temps 

si tu le fais ce soir je test ta version ce wwek end  :Smile: 

----------

## Sleeper

Ayez ... r2

----------

## Prodigy44

hum

euh ca vient de moi lol, je suis maudit bon alors la compilation se passe bien, mais lorsque je fais un eagleconfig j'obtiens ca :

```
/usr/sbin/eagleconfig: line 73: @EU_LANG_DIR@/fr: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

/usr/sbin/eagleconfig: line 88: @EU_LANG_DIR@/en: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

/usr/sbin/eagleconfig: line 62: /usr/local/portage/net-dialup/eagle-usb/@EU_SCRIPT_DIR@/eu_config_bash: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

/usr/sbin/eagleconfig: line 62: exec: /usr/local/portage/net-dialup/eagle-usb/@EU_SCRIPT_DIR@/eu_config_bash: cannot execute: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type
```

----------

## Prodigy44

Bon et bien en fait j'avais fait une fausse manip mais j'ai quand meme pas mal d'erreur, les voici :

```

squirt dsp # eagleconfig

shell-init: could not get current directory: getcwd: cannot access parent directories: Aucun fichier ou répertoire de ce type

/usr/sbin/eagleconfig: line 62: /etc/eagle-usb/scripts/eu_config_bash: Permission non accordée

/usr/sbin/eagleconfig: line 62: exec: /etc/eagle-usb/scripts/eu_config_bash: cannot execute: Succès

squirt dsp # cd /etc/init.d/

squirt init.d # cd /etc/eagle-usb/

squirt eagle-usb # chmod -R +x *

squirt eagle-usb # eagleconfig

==============================================================================

=================== Configuration de votre connexion ADSL ====================

==============================================================================

Votre modem doit être branché avant de continuer.

Vous pouvez à tout moment interrompre ce script avec [Ctrl][c]

Choisissez votre méthode de connexion :

----------

## Sleeper

As-tu lu le debut du thread ? La methode actuelle sous Gentoo, n'utilise pas le eagleconfig ... Je l'ai rajoute juste pour le System Rescue CD, mais comme il a recemment change, je n'ai pas verifie si tout y etait bien ...

Je vais voir ce que je peux faire ...

----------

## Thom N2h

nickel ça marche Sleeper 

désolé pour le temps de latence, j'étais partie

----------

## mentorek

hello!

it's me again  :Razz: 

i got some problems when using eagle-usb script (from /etc/init.d).

i cannot use nicotine (soulseek client) - although i can connect i cannot browse anyone's files.

i can't even do emerge sync  :Sad: (

----------

## Sleeper

 *mentorek wrote:*   

> hello!
> 
> it's me again 
> 
> i got some problems when using eagle-usb script (from /etc/init.d).
> ...

 

Is your host acting as a gateway ? If yes, this can be a problem of MTU/MRU ..

Otherwise did it work using the startadsl as mentioned in the tread in the Polish forum ?

----------

## mentorek

my host is just a workstation. 

it was working like charm using startadsl but it was before i started to make this script (eagle-usb) to work. i've had this problem before but thought that it might be corrected in some recent versions.

----------

## Sleeper

OK. Let's just sum-up. You're able to reach some site using the eagle-usb script, but emerge sync doesn't work ? Am I right ?

----------

## mentorek

emerge sync is working now. the main problem is that i cannot browse other people files using nicotine (soulseek client) and cvs version of eagle-usb is not working with 2.6.7-love7 sources. i'll try the ebuild version in the evening. maybe there are problems connected with 4kb stack or something...

----------

## Sleeper

What are the problems with 2.6.7-love7 ?

----------

## mentorek

when trying to load the module it stops responding. even ctrl+c is not working.

----------

## Sleeper

 *mentorek wrote:*   

> when trying to load the module it stops responding. even ctrl+c is not working.

 

The whole machine, or just the command you're issuing ?

----------

## mentorek

just this command

----------

## Sleeper

OK ... YI'm going to check this .. but I'm on hollidays tomorrow evening .. and won't have access to a box for 2 weeks ..

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

 *BoBBY-nOOb wrote:*   

> Je viens de suivre scrupuleusement le HOW-TO
> 
> Sauf que j'ai rien mis dans mon eagle-usb.conf 
> 
> Quand je lance ma Gentoo il lance le module eagle-usb , synchronise parfaitement (les 2 LEDs sont allumées) mais il bloque sur  le lancement du daemon PPP  
> ...

 

Toujours le meme probleme :'(

Eagleconfig marche maitenant  :Smile:  Mais il arrive toujours pas a lancer le daemon PPP ni a lancer la connexion     :Sad: 

----------

## Beber

<mode emmerdeur=on>

<mode geek=on>

Y marche les drivers eagle-usb en 2.6.8-rc1

<mode geek=off>

<mode emmerdeur=off>

----------

## Sleeper

 *Beber wrote:*   

> <mode emmerdeur=on>
> 
> <mode geek=on>
> 
> Y marche les drivers eagle-usb en 2.6.8-rc1
> ...

 

Pas eu le temps de tester .. mais dis le nous  :Wink: 

----------

## Oni92

J'ai un probléme avec les eagle-usb sous un noyau 2.6.7-gentoo-r11, j'ai l'impression que le module eagle-usb ne lance aucun module de host usb, ce qui empêche de lancer la connexion correctement au démarrage de gentoo... j'ai pourtant suivie le tutorial en début de ce topic...)

Il faut que je charge manuellement le module ohci_hcd pour que /etc/init.d/eagle-usb start fonctionne sans me dire que je n'ai pas de modem branché  :Rolling Eyes: 

[EDIT] bon, le probléme se situerai à priorie au niveau de depmod je crois

J'ai ceci quand je fait depmod -an 

```
/lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r11/misc/eagle-usb.ko:

[....]

/lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r11/kernel/drivers/usb/host/ohci-hcd.ko:

/lib/modules/2.6.7-gentoo-r11/kernel/drivers/usb/host/ehci-hcd.ko:

[....]

```

C'est normal que eagle-usb.ko ne depand pas de ohci-hcd?

----------

## vdemeester

Alors moi il demarre tout bien au final... 

Mais quand je ping 

```
ping -c 3 www.gentoo.org
```

 Il me réponds du tact au tact qu'il ne connait pas l'host..

ça doit venir de ma config des ip et du serveur non ??

parce que le ifonfig -a me dit bien pp0 avec l'ip et tout, le nombre de packets, etc..

----------

## Sleeper

 *Oni92 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il faut que je charge manuellement le module ohci_hcd pour que /etc/init.d/eagle-usb start fonctionne sans me dire que je n'ai pas de modem branché 
> 
> 

 

Il suffit de le rajouter dans ton /etc/modules.d/kernel-2.6 ( de tete je suis plus sur du nom du fichier)

----------

## Sleeper

 *vdemeester wrote:*   

> Alors moi il demarre tout bien au final... 
> 
> Mais quand je ping 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Et si tu ping avec une adresse numerique, genre : 

```
ping -c 3 66.102.11.104
```

Si ca marche ca veut dire que la resolution DNS foire .. Que te dis alors ton /etc/resolv.conf ?

----------

## Thom N2h

tiens je pense à un truc ça serait pas possible d'ajouter le depmod -a ds l'ebuild

Je l'oublie à chaque fois

----------

## THA-Zp

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

>  *Beber wrote:*   <mode emmerdeur=on>
> 
> <mode geek=on>
> 
> Y marche les drivers eagle-usb en 2.6.8-rc1
> ...

 

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, ça marche avec un 2.6.8 (j'utilise les gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8 ).

J'ai quand même eu quelques petits problèmes, en rebootant ma passerelle le modem a eu du mal à se synchroniser et la connexion ne s'est pas lancée toute seule alors que ça marchait nickel avant (2.6.6 et eagle-usb-1.9.6-r1)...

Enfin, j'ai lancé la connexion à la main et tout va bien, ca vient peut-etre de ma conf, j'ai pas eu le temps de chercher...

Merci pour ton boulot Sleeper  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Alexis

Il me manque le script /etc/init.d/eagle-usb...

C'est normal ou c'est moi ?

Et comme je suis un peu nioubi en la matière j'arrive pas à lancer la connection à la main, j'arrive à synchroniser le modem, mais il faut faire quoi  pour lancer la connection ? 

"pppd call adsl" marche pas non plus :/

J'ai rien trouvé de bien détaillé qui pourrait m'aider  :Sad: 

Edit: mes use sont: pppoa & hotplug

j'ai tenté sans hotplug, meme resultat

----------

## mentorek

hey! it's me again...

got problems running driver from ebuild (1.9.8-r3). it fails at pppd startup, and I couldn't find startadsl/stopadsl scripts

i've found something like this in logs

```
Aug 27 12:18:54 [eagle-usb] Starting Link eagle

Aug 27 12:18:54 [pppd] pppd 2.4.2 started by root, uid 0

Aug 27 12:18:54 [pppd] Couldn't get channel number: Input/output error

                - Last output repeated 9 times -

Aug 27 12:18:54 [pppd] Exit.

Aug 27 12:18:55 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 1 of 160

Aug 27 12:18:56 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 2 of 160

Aug 27 12:18:57 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 3 of 160

Aug 27 12:18:58 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 4 of 160

Aug 27 12:18:59 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 5 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:00 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 6 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:01 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 7 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:02 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 8 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:03 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 9 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:04 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 10 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:05 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 11 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:06 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 12 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:07 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 13 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:08 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 14 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:09 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 15 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:10 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 16 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:11 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 17 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:12 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 18 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:13 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 19 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:14 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 20 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:15 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 21 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:16 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 22 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:17 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 23 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:18 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 24 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:19 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 25 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:20 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 26 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:21 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 27 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:22 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 28 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:23 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 29 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:24 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 30 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:25 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 31 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:26 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 32 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:27 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 33 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:28 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 34 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:29 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 35 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:30 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 36 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:31 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 37 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:32 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 38 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:33 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 39 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:34 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 40 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:35 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 41 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:36 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 42 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:37 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 43 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:38 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 44 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:39 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 45 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:40 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 46 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:41 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 47 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:42 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 48 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:43 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 49 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:44 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 50 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:45 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 51 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:46 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 52 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:47 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 53 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:48 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 54 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:49 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 55 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:50 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 56 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:51 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 57 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:52 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 58 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:53 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 59 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:54 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 60 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:55 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 61 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:56 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 62 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:57 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 63 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:58 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 64 of 160

Aug 27 12:19:59 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 65 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:00 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 66 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:01 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 67 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:02 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 68 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:03 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 69 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:04 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 70 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:05 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 71 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:06 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 72 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:07 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 73 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:08 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 74 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:09 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 75 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:10 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 76 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:11 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 77 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:12 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 78 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:13 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 79 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:14 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 80 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:15 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 81 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:16 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 82 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:17 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 83 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:18 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 84 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:19 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 85 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:20 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 86 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:21 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 87 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:22 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 88 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:23 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 89 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:24 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 90 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:25 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 91 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:26 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 92 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:27 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 93 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:28 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 94 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:29 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 95 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:30 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 96 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:31 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 97 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:32 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 98 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:33 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 99 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:34 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 100 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:35 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 101 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:36 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 102 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:37 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 103 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:39 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 104 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:40 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 105 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:41 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 106 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:42 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 107 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:43 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 108 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:44 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 109 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:45 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 110 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:46 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 111 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:47 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 112 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:48 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 113 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:49 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 114 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:50 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 115 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:51 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 116 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:52 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 117 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:53 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 118 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:54 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 119 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:55 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 120 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:56 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 121 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:57 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 122 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:58 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 123 of 160

Aug 27 12:20:59 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 124 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:00 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 125 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:01 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 126 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:02 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 127 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:03 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 128 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:04 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 129 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:05 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 130 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:06 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 131 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:07 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 132 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:08 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 133 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:09 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 134 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:10 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 135 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:11 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 136 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:12 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 137 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:13 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 138 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:14 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 139 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:15 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 140 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:16 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 141 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:17 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 142 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:18 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 143 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:19 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 144 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:20 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 145 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:21 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 146 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:22 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 147 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:23 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 148 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:24 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 149 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:25 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 150 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:26 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 151 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:27 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 152 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:28 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 153 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:29 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 154 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:30 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 155 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:31 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 156 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:32 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 157 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:33 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 158 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:34 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 159 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:35 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 160 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:36 [eagle-usb] Waiting for link eagle () to start: 161 of 160

Aug 27 12:21:36 [eagle-usb] Link eagle () failed to start

Aug 27 12:21:36 [rc-scripts] Failed to start pppd daemon.

```

the same happens with ppp-2.4.1-r14

----------

## Oni92

Juste pour demander s'il est possible de regler les modes BULK (recommandé pour les connexion free dégroupé sur des modems USB) , ISO ou BULK/ISO , ou de savoir quel est le mode qui est utilisé par les eagle-usb

----------

## Sleeper

 *Oni92 wrote:*   

> Juste pour demander s'il est possible de regler les modes BULK (recommandé pour les connexion free dégroupé sur des modems USB) , ISO ou BULK/ISO , ou de savoir quel est le mode qui est utilisé par les eagle-usb

 

On peut le regler .. en recompilant .. C'etait dans mes cartons d'avoir une selection dynamique, mais comme la quasi-totalite des gens utilisent le mode ISO (meme les degroupes) ..

Par defaut c'est le mode ISO ...

----------

## Sleeper

Post pour mettre en up - Une nouvelle version ca se fete !   :Wink: 

----------

## Oni92

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

>  *Oni92 wrote:*   Juste pour demander s'il est possible de regler les modes BULK (recommandé pour les connexion free dégroupé sur des modems USB) , ISO ou BULK/ISO , ou de savoir quel est le mode qui est utilisé par les eagle-usb 
> 
> On peut le regler .. en recompilant .. C'etait dans mes cartons d'avoir une selection dynamique, mais comme la quasi-totalite des gens utilisent le mode ISO (meme les degroupes) ..
> 
> Par defaut c'est le mode ISO ...

 

Je veux bien croire mais d'aprés http://www.freenews.fr/index.php?itemid=498, il faut mieux mettre en Bulk (qui marche trés bien sous Window$) que en Iso après....

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

Je vais surement passer en IP fixe chez Free 

Est-ce que le drvier marche bien avec les IP fixe ?

----------

## Monstros

j'ai pas encorepu tester (le emerge system est en cours sur l'autre PC qui va utiliser ce modem), mais l'absence de réponse laisse esperer que cette version fonctionne. Peut-on esperer la voir sur portage ? ;o)

----------

## BoBBY-nOOb

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=239054&highlight=

Le code met une erreur avec le nouveau Portage  :Wink: 

----------

## Sleeper

 *BoBBY-nOOb wrote:*   

> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=239054&highlight=
> 
> Le code met une erreur avec le nouveau Portage 

 

Yop, on m'a reporte ca .. C'est corrige dans le CVS (enfin l'archive arch ...)

----------

## Sleeper

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Yop, on m'a reporte ca .. C'est corrige dans le CVS (enfin l'archive arch ...)

 

C'est bon. L'ebuild 1.9.9-r1 est dispo.

----------

## Sleeper

Bump pour la 2.0.0

----------

## Trevoke

Et la, HOP! la marmotte elle met le chocolat dans le papier d'alu!

Tu voudrais formatter ton titre comme qu'ils disent dans Comment se servir du forum stp?

 :Twisted Evil:  Grille le sensei!

----------

## Sleeper

Done.

----------

## Oni92

C'est moi ou la version 2.0.0 de eagle-usb n'aime pas trop certaine options de configuration de /etc/eagle-usb/dsp/eagle-usb.conf? 

Quand je lance le script /etc/init.d/eagle-usb, il parle d'options inconnus pour les lignes 27 à 32...

J'ai ça à aux lignes incrimiées:

```
OPTN18=820200FF

OPTN19=80000000

OPTN20=11900002 

OPTN70=218280AA

OPTN72=006F06EB

OPTN73=00010060
```

Pourtant j'ai pris le fichier de configuration par defaut (j'ai juste changé le VPI et le VCI, free dégroupé oblige...)

Sinon dans le ebuild, depuis la correction du problème du ":", il veut m'installer ppp alors que j'ai mit comme use pour eagle-usb dhcpip  :Rolling Eyes: , j'étais obligé de bricoler le ebuild en remplacant la ligne 16 par

```
pppoa? ( >=net-dialup/ppp-2.4.1 )"
```

pour pas a avoir à installer ppp (qui mets inutile vu que je suis chez free en dégroupé  :Rolling Eyes: )

----------

## Sleeper

 *Oni92 wrote:*   

> C'est moi ou la version 2.0.0 de eagle-usb n'aime pas trop certaine options de configuration de /etc/eagle-usb/dsp/eagle-usb.conf? 
> 
> Quand je lance le script /etc/init.d/eagle-usb, il parle d'options inconnus pour les lignes 27 à 32...
> 
> J'ai ça à aux lignes incrimiées:
> ...

 

C'est "normal" ... Ces OPTNs ne sont pas supportees par le drivers .. En gros elles ont été rajouté dans le fichier de config plus a des fins de documentation...

De toute facon avec le support des CMVs qui a l'air de marcher correctement (d'après ce que nous a fait revenir Sagem), les OPTNs devraient disparaitre ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon dans le ebuild, depuis la correction du problème du ":", il veut m'installer ppp alors que j'ai mit comme use pour eagle-usb dhcpip , j'étais obligé de bricoler le ebuild en remplacant la ligne 16 par
> 
> ```
> ...

 

J'ai du (encore) merder qq part .. Faut que j'arrete de boire et de coder  :Wink: 

----------

## maciunio

Well, I appreciate that you French guys REALY know how to avoid any problems with this (see subject) configuration, but unfortunatelly I do not know "The Language of Molier na Napoleon Bonaparte"  :Wink: 

Is it possible to explain, in English for example, the solution for 'Packet not from driver' and 'SendPPPPacket' problems.

I can suppply you with ANY additional data and details.

Version 1.9.8 was working great but after upgrade to 2.0.0 all went wrong. My modem is disconnecting few times a day, but it CAN connect, i CAN use it, but not for very long. When i'm home i can handle this problem with reinstalling drivers, but my pregnant wife (which is not an IT) can not.

Please try to help us or forward me to some English forums.

Thank youin advance!

----------

## linux_girl

bump

yeah plz help this pregnat wommen

----------

## Sleeper

 *maciunio wrote:*   

> Well, I appreciate that you French guys REALY know how to avoid any problems with this (see subject) configuration, but unfortunatelly I do not know "The Language of Molier na Napoleon Bonaparte" 
> 
> Is it possible to explain, in English for example, the solution for 'Packet not from driver' and 'SendPPPPacket' problems.
> 
> I can suppply you with ANY additional data and details.
> ...

 

Please do post your problem on the eagle-usb ML (https://gna.org/mail/?group=eagleusb ) .. There are chances your problem came from a bad BNM/OPTN version. Do not hesitate to post in English on this ML ..

----------

## Zentoo

hum...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

  par où commencer... après un très gros crash sur mon systeme de fichier, je re-installe ma gentoo après 2 ans et demi, ca faisait longtemps... J'en profite donc pour passer à reiser4, je cherche donc un live CD avec support reiser4. Je jongle tantot avec un debut d'install sur reiser3 pour downloader les distfiles via emerge apres un boot sur un recue CD avec support de l'eagle, tantot avec l'autre CD pour le support de reiser4... une bonne gymnastique de reboot, emerge et d'ejection de CD... enfin je m'en sort.

(NB: il existe un cd avec le support de reiser4 et de eagle-usb: Kanoppix mais j'ai pas reussi a paramettrer la connexion car c'est tout en allemand)

  Bon quitte à passer à un nouveau noyau, un nouveau système de fichier, je regarde si il n'y aurai pas une mise a jour de l'eagle-usb: BINGO, la 2.0 est sortie !!! merci sl33per !!!

  Et là les ennuis commence:  je suis chez FREE dégroupé et j'ai une IP statique.

  Les flags ne marchent pas correctement c l'enfer, un coup ca me met PPP, je l'enleve, vérifie l'ebuild et tombe sur les mêmes conclusions que Oni92.

  Bref je corrige, ca s'installe correctement (le fichier de conf est au bon endroit depuis la 1.9)

 Je charge le module, je lance la connection, et je lange mes emerges: SURPRISE !!!

 au lieu des 600/700 Ko/s, je dépasse même pas les 10Ko/s et encore par interruption !!!

  J'ai fini par corriger le problème en effacant les paramètres OPTN du fichier de conf et en y copiant ceux de la version 1.9.8...

  Donc voilà ca remarche... sauf que j'ai des latences de temps en temps inexpliquée, je ne peux pas jouer en ligne, et ecouter la radio devient un sport de clic pour se reconnecter... mais j'ai récuperer le debit dégroupé.

A quoi ca me sert un bump 2.0 qui marche pas pour remplacer un 1.9.8 qui marche après correction de l'ebuild ? je comprends pas.

DONC: 

1)  j'aimerais bien savoir quelles sont les options OPTN à mettre dans le fichier de conf ?

2)  j'aimerais bien que les erreurs signalées précedemment soit corrigées dans les fichiers à télécharger car pour ceux qui installe le système, ils ont aucune chance d'y arriver sans connaitre l'historique des configurations précedentes. J'ai quand même recupéré le driver et l'ebuild 2 mois après que Oni92 signale les problèmes precedent et ce n'est toujours pas corrigé...   :Shocked: 

si ca peut aider, voilà le status du driver dans /proc indiquant des erreurs VPI, si je laisse les parametres OPTN d'origine, j'ai enormement de problemes de CRC et d'oversize expliquant la connection version Modem 56K:

```

cat /proc/driver/eagle-usb/003-012 

eagle-usb status display

-------------------------------------------------------------

Driver version 2     Chipset: Eagle2

Vendor ID : 0x1110     Product ID : 0x9021   Rev: 0x500b

USB Bus : 003    USB Device : 012        Dbg mask: 0x0

Ethernet Interface : eth1

MAC: 00:60:4c:14:e7:0e

Tx Rate         896  Rx Rate        6560

FEC             828  Margin           11  Atten            32 dB

VID-CPE           0  VID-CO           28  HEC               0

VPI               8  VCI              36  Delin          GOOD

Cells Tx       6415  Cells Rx     321802

Pkts Tx        3493  Pkts Rx       11181

OAM               0  Bad VPI          86  Bad CRC           0

Oversiz.          0

Modem is operational

```

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

la 2.1.1 de eagle est sortie aujourdui dans portage  :Very Happy:  je viens de la tester sur mon autre ordi de gentoo çà passe niquel et en 2 min à peine , MERCI GENTOO  :Cool: 

----------

## mic006fr

Juste pour ceux qui font une maj de plusieurs paquets et qui ne peuvent pas voir les warnings de fin d'install (comme moi) : la config se fait dans le fichier /etc/conf.d/eagle-usb et non plus avec les USE flags (corriger la ligne METHOD=).

Sinon comme Gentoo_lover aucun pb à signaler. Beau travail !

----------

## Zentoo

Je viens juste de l'installer aussi ... Pas de problème ... 

C'est cool que ce soit dans portage maintenant  :Smile: 

 Bon emerge !

----------

## Gentoo_Lover

 *Tuttle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> C'est cool que ce soit dans portage maintenant 

 

tu l'a dis  :Wink:  çà doit faire un an que j'attends çà  :Razz: 

LONGUE VIE A GENTOO (vivement la sortie de la 2005.0 pour le profile  :Cool:  )

----------

## Farnsworth

Yop,

Quelqu'un est-il chez free non degroupe en adsl max? si oui, peut-etre que tu pourras m'aider  :Wink: 

J'ai la synchro et la connexion mais c'est tres tres lent (de l'ordre de 60kbits/s).

Je suis sur un sagem 800 en eagle-usb v2.1.1.

Sinon j'ai trouve des infos a droite a gauche sur des personnes en adsl max chez cegetel je crois, je regarde ce que je peux en faire et je reviens si j'ai du mieux.

Merci.

----------

## Farnsworth

Bon, j'ai suivi ca: http://dev.eagle-usb.org/wakka.php?wiki=FeedBack220 et ca m'a tout l'air de marcher plutot bien malgre le fait que je soit en 2.1.1.

j'ai recupere le fichier http://test-debit.free.fr/image.iso pour tester, resultat: 939 secondes (~723k/s) sous linux contre 916s (741k/s) sous windows, bref c'est du kifkif.

donc ca me parait bon, maintenant reste a savoir si la connexion est stable et si le ping et l'upload sont aussi bon...

----------

